# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Дикша-Гуру.

## Александр Вольнов

Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны.Я хотел бы уточнить несколько вопросов о Дикша-Гуру, потому что я от разных людей слышал разные мнения.Во-первых, я хотел бы узнать когда человек становится Дикша-Гуру.Я слышал что Дикша-Гуру становится таковым тогда, когда ему даёт духовный учитель такую квалификацию и только тогда, а также я слышал что ученик может сам назвать себя Дикша-Гуру, если учитель уже оставил тело.Также, хотел бы узнать, может ли Дикша-Гуру принимать учеников при живом учителе(т.е. он конечно может, но есть ли какие-нибудь указания по этому поводу в писаниях или у Бхактиведанты Шрилы Прабхупады и других Ачарьев).Ещё может быть кто-то прояснит для меня один момент.Дело в том, что я где-то читал, что Шрила Прабхупада назначил 11 Дикша-Гуру, не смотря на то, что ни один не имел такой квалификации(это я слышал от какого-то члена рук. совета GBC), но я нашёл также нескольких лекций Дикша-Гуру ИСККОН(Тамал Кришна Госвами, Бхакти Чару Свами, Бхакти Марг Свами и др.)в которых они говорят что Бхактиведанта Шрила Прабхупада не назначал их Дикша-Гуру и они совершили ошибку что себя такими назначили сами т.к. большинство из них пали официально, а другие не официально и продолжают действовать как Дикша-Гуру, но и они так и не отказались от поста Дикша-Гуру и не перестали принимать учеников.Правда Бхакти Марг Свами говорит своим ученикам что они не его ученики, а ученики его духовного учителя и он о них только заботится.Поэтому у меня полная каша в голове и я уже не знаю какую точку зрения принимать, потому что все противоречат друг другу.Заранее благодарю, надеюсь вы мне поможете хоть как-то привести в упорядоченный вид знания, которые я получил из разных лекций Гуру ИСККОН и статей.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Неужели на этом форуме все не знают ответов на эти вопросы?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Задайте этот вопрос лучше Ямуначарье прабху (в разделе "Кришна для начинающих").

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Спасибо за совет, но я его задал уже здесь, не буду дублировать его.Может хоть через неделю, но кто-нибудь ответит, так что я подожду.

----------


## Костя

Многие Вайшнавы считают нашу парампару шикшапарампарой, упор на дикшу у шиваитов, майвади. Или опять же как некий организационный момент, "глава месткома рекомендует" и прочее, но это мягко говоря не то.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я как-то не поняла ваш вопрос... вы ищите Гуру или вы пытаетесь разобраться достойны ли инициирующие инициировать? одной фразой можете спросить?  :smilies: )) а букв много, а толку мало (простите, это мне так видится).
если вы ищите достойную личность чтобы принять посвящение и под руководством этого Гуру практиковать и прогрессировать в дальнейшем, то лично мой совет: сначала почитайте биографии Гуру в парампаре. Шри Санатана Госвами, вообще всех шести Госвами, Гауракишора даса Бабаджи, Бхактивинода Тхакур, Шрила Прабхупада... и сравните с вами выбранной личностью (почитайте ее биографию, пообщайтесь лично - много и долго, с учениками этого Гуру)... если вы считаете, что эта личность и ее преданность Господу - *на одном уровне с перечисленными личностями*, если вы уверенны, что Господь лично разговаривает с вами через этого человека - тогда это и есть ваш Гуру  :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Многие Вайшнавы считают нашу парампару шикшапарампарой, упор на дикшу у шиваитов, майвади.


Неправда. Нет такого понятия, как шикша-парампара. Инициация происходит только путем дикши и никакого другого способа у ачарьев нет. Но в ИСККОН инициация разделена на первую и вторую. Вторая собственно и является дикшой.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> я как-то не поняла ваш вопрос... вы ищите Гуру или вы пытаетесь разобраться достойны ли инициирующие инициировать? одной фразой можете спросить? )) а букв много, а толку мало (простите, это мне так видится).


Ему интересно разобраться с историей ИСККОН - что за 11 первых гуру и что там за история с ними.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> я как-то не поняла ваш вопрос... вы ищите Гуру или вы пытаетесь разобраться достойны ли инициирующие инициировать? одной фразой можете спросить? )) а букв много, а толку мало (простите, это мне так видится).
> если вы ищите достойную личность чтобы принять посвящение и под руководством этого Гуру практиковать и прогрессировать в дальнейшем, то лично мой совет: сначала почитайте биографии Гуру в парампаре. Шри Санатана Госвами, вообще всех шести Госвами, Гауракишора даса Бабаджи, Бхактивинода Тхакур, Шрила Прабхупада... и сравните с вами выбранной личностью (почитайте ее биографию, пообщайтесь лично - много и долго, с учениками этого Гуру)... если вы считаете, что эта личность и ее преданность Господу - *на одном уровне с перечисленными личностями*, если вы уверенны, что Господь лично разговаривает с вами через этого человека - тогда это и есть ваш Гуру


Спасибо за совет, но как выбрать Дикша-Гуру я знаю.Сейчас составлю список.

1.Становится ли Дикша-Гуру таковым только после того, как ему дал такую санкцию его Дикша-Гуру.
2.Может ли ученик сам назвать себя Дикша-Гуру, если его Дикша-Гуру уже оставил тело.
3.Может ли Дикша-Гуру принимать учеников при живом духовном учителе.(Т.е. разрешено ли это шастрами или Ачарьями)
4.Одни Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, которые сейчас занимают пост Дикша-гуру, а именно Тамал Кришна Госвами(уже оставил тело), Джаядвайта Свами(не уверен на 100%) Бхакти Чару Свами, Бхакти Марг Свами и др. говорят, что Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада не назначал их Дикша-Гуру и они сами решили себя такими назначить и в этом их ошибка, другие ученики говорят что он назначил 11 Дикша-Гуру, хотя они и не имели такой квалификации, а третьи говорят что хоть он и не назначал их Дикша-Гуру, они в праве себя такими назначить были.Вопрос только 1: Кто из этих членов GBC  и учеников Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады говорит правду и кому я должен верить.Просто я не видел, чтобы GBC приняло резолюцию, в которой говорится, что вот эти и вот эти ученики и нынешние Дикша-Гуру заблуждаются, а вот эти нет.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Что касается инициации, я бы и рад когда-нибудь её получить, если заслужу, но не известно какой список Дикша-Гуру рассматривать, потому что одни считают себя Дикша-Гуру, одни не считают и скрывают это, другие не считают, открыто об этом говорят, но продолжают принимать учеников.Поэтому я и написал что у меня полная каша в голове, после прочтения разных высказываний разных Дикша-Гуру ИСККОН.

----------


## Костя

А как вы собираетесь поступить, поднабрать информации и действовать?
Вот в истории Гопа кумара мантра даная им учителем сопровождала его сквозь многии жизни, и учитель возникал по мере необходимости, и ваш может возникнет, может он уже есть, стоит только глаза приоткрыть.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Неправда. Нет такого понятия, как шикша-парампара. Инициация происходит только путем дикши и никакого другого способа у ачарьев нет. Но в ИСККОН инициация разделена на первую и вторую. Вторая собственно и является дикшой.


Парампара - это метод передачи знания и мантры. Знание передается через шикшу, мантра через дикшу. Получение дикши знаменует собой официальное принятие человека в парампару. Прабхупада не подчеркивал абсолютной важности второй инициации и потому первой инциации может быть вполне достаточно. Поэтому человека, получившего харинаму и обладающего основами самбандха-гйаны мы считаем инициированным. Гаятри дается тем, кто занят сугубо брахманическим служением (проповедь, обучение, пуджа, ягйа, кухня). Когда говорится, что у нас шикша-парампара, имеется в виду, что в нашей парампаре шикша (передача знания) обладает первостепенным значением. Например, Господь Чайтанйа только поменял Рупе и Санатане имена и дал наставления. Больше ничего он им не давал. Считается, что Он им дал им посвящение. В БГ 4.34 говорится - упадекшйанте те гйанам - ты получишь посвящение через знание. То есть, посвященный человек - это знающий человек.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> А как вы собираетесь поступить, поднабрать информации и действовать?
> Вот в истории Гопа кумара мантра даная им учителем сопровождала его сквозь многии жизни, и учитель возникал по мере необходимости, и ваш может возникнет, может он уже есть, стоит только глаза приоткрыть.


Я собираюсь узнать от старших преданных как дело обстоит.Я полный неофит и очень много не знаю.У меня не такой уровень, чтобы я смог определять на какой ступени стоит тот, или иной Дикша-Гуру.Я просто увидел абсолютно разные высказывания руководителей ИСККОН и решил узнать как и что.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Разве Джайадвайта Свами в ИСККОНе?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Разве Джайадвайта Свами в ИСККОНе?


Ну в википедии написано что да.Да и я никогда не слышал, чтобы Джаядвайта Свами уходил из ИСККОН.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Парампара - это метод передачи знания и мантры. Знание передается через шикшу, мантра через дикшу. Получение дикши знаменует собой официальное принятие человека в парампару. Прабхупада не подчеркивал абсолютной важности второй инициации и потому первой инциации может быть вполне достаточно. Поэтому человека, получившего харинаму и обладающего основами самбандха-гйаны мы считаем инициированным. Гаятри дается тем, кто занят сугубо брахманическим служением (проповедь, обучение, пуджа, ягйа, кухня). Когда говорится, что у нас шикша-парампара, имеется в виду, что в нашей парампаре шикша (передача знания) обладает первостепенным значением. Например, Господь Чайтанйа только поменял Рупе и Санатане имена и дал наставления. Больше ничего он им не давал. Считается, что Он им дал им посвящение. В БГ 4.34 говорится - упадекшйанте те гйанам - ты получишь посвящение через знание. То есть, посвященный человек - это знающий человек.


Тем не менее, даже принимая все сказанное в расчет, для харинама-инициации есть отдельное название - харинама-инициация. И харинама-инициацию не называют дикшей. В Хари-бхакти-виласе такого названия как первая инициация не предусмотрено. (Хотя, не предусмотрена и дикша, даваемая в ИСККОН - потому что вайшнавская дикша это все-такие не посвящение в брахманы. А в ИСККОНе она объединяет обе). Рупа и Санатана Госвами получили дикшу, но не от Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны.Я хотел бы уточнить несколько вопросов о Дикша-Гуру, потому что я от разных людей слышал разные мнения.Во-первых, я хотел бы узнать когда человек становится Дикша-Гуру.Я слышал что Дикша-Гуру становится таковым тогда, когда ему даёт духовный учитель такую квалификацию и только тогда, а также я слышал что ученик может сам назвать себя Дикша-Гуру, если учитель уже оставил тело


.

В ИСККОН человек становится дикша-гуру по приказу свыше, от своего Гуру и с одобрения Джи-Би-Си. Сам человек себя не может провозгласить дикша-гуру, если он не имеет на это позволения свыше.




> Также, хотел бы узнать, может ли Дикша-Гуру принимать учеников при живом учителе(т.е. он конечно может, но есть ли какие-нибудь указания по этому поводу в писаниях или у Бхактиведанты Шрилы Прабхупады и других Ачарьев).


В истории нашей сампрадаи есть прецеденты, когда ученик принимает своих учеников, но только если его духовный учитель дает ему на это благословение. Сам ученик при живом гуру не может принимать учеников. Таков этикет. Ситуация, когда это возможно, скорее является исключением, которое возможно в целях расширения проповеди.




> Ещё может быть кто-то прояснит для меня один момент.Дело в том, что я где-то читал, что Шрила Прабхупада назначил 11 Дикша-Гуру, не смотря на то, что ни один не имел такой квалификации(это я слышал от какого-то члена рук. совета GBC), но я нашёл также нескольких лекций Дикша-Гуру ИСККОН(Тамал Кришна Госвами, Бхакти Чару Свами, Бхакти Марг Свами и др.)в которых они говорят что Бхактиведанта Шрила Прабхупада не назначал их Дикша-Гуру и они совершили ошибку что себя такими назначили сами т.к. большинство из них пали официально, а другие не официально и продолжают действовать как Дикша-Гуру, но и они так и не отказались от поста Дикша-Гуру и не перестали принимать учеников.Правда Бхакти Марг Свами говорит своим ученикам что они не его ученики, а ученики его духовного учителя и он о них только заботится.


Шрила Прабхупада оставил после себя 11 дикша-гуру и об этом есть соответствующее письмо. Откровения о том, что они неквалифицированные уже пошли позже, после того, как действительно было совершено много ошибок и из 11 изначальных гуру только несколько человек остались в хорошей духовной форме. В 1986-7 годах была проведена реформа гуру в ИСККОН, много новых гуру были добавлены в список дикша-гуру. 
Инициация является естественным продолжением процесса проповеди. Проповедник вдохновляет новых людей, у них пробуждается вера, рассеиваются сомнения и они хотят видеть этого проповедника своим гуру. Если его квалификация подтверждается старшими, то ему дают такое право - принимать учеников. Принятие посвящения - это одна из важнейших анг Бхакти. Она входит в три первые анги Бхакти (принять убежище у гуру, получить дикшу и шикшу от гуру, служить ему с любовью и преданностью). Без этих трех первых анг у человека не будет сил и энтузиазма совершать остальные процессы Бхакти. Поэтому кто-то должен довать посвящения. Организация, естественно, выбирает самых достойных на эти роли, но это очень сложное служение и не все выдерживают эту нагрузку и преодолевают соблазны. Поэтому издержки тоже бывают, но это не обесценивает всю систему. Нужно просто шире понимать гуру-таттву и тогда проблем не будет. Даже если дикша-гуру потерял квалификацию, это не обесценивает инициацию. Бхакти-видйа-пурна-Свами привел хороший пример: если ваша мать спилась или стала наркоманкой, это не отменяет факта вашего рождения. Вас просто передают другой кормилице, которая становится вашей второй матерью. Поэтому в случае падения дикша-гуру можно просто принимать шикшу от других вайшнавов и продолжать свою духовную жизнь. Я сам пережил подобную ситуацию и могу сказать на основе личного опыта, что основа духовной жизни - шикша. Она питает наше вдохновение. Если мы однажды получили посвящение в авторитетной парампаре, то нет нужды в реинициации. В Ведах даже нет такого понятия. Шикша продолжает вести нас к Кришне.

Вполне естественно, что никто не может сравниться по могуществу и чистоте с Шрилой Прабхупадой и потому все последующие учителя считают себя его скромными слугами, т.к. только полностью освобожденная душа может быть гуру в строгом смысле слова. Мадхйама-адхикари тоже может быть дикша гуру, но он должен строго следовать за уттамой, тогда ему и его ученикам успех тоже обеспечен.




> Поэтому у меня полная каша в голове и я уже не знаю какую точку зрения принимать, потому что все противоречат друг другу.Заранее благодарю, надеюсь вы мне поможете хоть как-то привести в упорядоченный вид знания, которые я получил из разных лекций Гуру ИСККОН и статей.


Надеюсь, что ваша "каша" немного рассеялась.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Ну в википедии написано что да.Да и я никогда не слышал, чтобы Джаядвайта Свами уходил из ИСККОН.


Ну и хорошо.

----------


## Костя

> Рупа и Санатана Госвами получили дикшу, но не от Чайтаньи Махапрабху.


 Ну вот и сравните это с тем что они получили от Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Я очень благодарен Вам и очень рад что мне ответили именно Вы, т.к. благодаря вашему семинару "Самое сокровенное знание" я узнал об этом движении и присоединился к нему.Вы прояснили мне все вопросы, только мне не понятно одно.Если есть письмо, в котором Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада назначил 11 Дикша-Гуру, то почему некоторые Дикша-Гуру, которых я перечислил, это отрицают?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Ну вот и сравните это с тем что они получили от Господа Чайтаньи.


Насколько я понимаю, они были вайшнавами с рождения. И по косвенной информации я делаю вывод, что они имели дикшу. А раз так, то зачем они должны были получать дикшу вновь? Они и так были дикшатами. Их отношения с Чайтаньей Махапрабху не были отношениями дикша-гуру и учеников.

----------


## Костя

> Я очень благодарен Вам и очень рад что мне ответили именно Вы, т.к. благодаря вашему семинару "Самое сокровенное знание" я узнал об этом движении и присоединился к нему.


 Вот и думайте кто ваш Гуру.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Если есть письмо, в котором Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада назначил 11 Дикша-Гуру, то почему некоторые Дикша-Гуру, которых я перечислил, это отрицают?


Плюсом к этому вопросу, добавлю свои пару центов в качестве вопроса Враджендра Кумару прабху.
Действительно ли "назначил" в качестве дикша-гуру? В последнее время, когда у Прабхупады уже не хватало времени лично инициировать всех новых учеников, от его имени действовали ритвики. И те 11 были в числе ритвиков. Но были и другие ритвики. Действительно Прабхупада выбрал из ритвиков 11 учеников, чтобы они были дикша-гуру после ухода? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Если есть письмо, в котором Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада назначил 11 Дикша-Гуру, то почему некоторые Дикша-Гуру, которых я перечислил, это отрицают?


Я не могу отвечать от имени этих преданных и не знаю кому, когда и в каком контексте они это говорили и что именно они говорили. Поэтому это лишь мое мнение. Бхакти-Чару Свами и Бхакти-Марг Свами остаются дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Это значит, что все, что они говорили по этому поводу носило скорее ситуативный, нежели фундаментальный характер. Если бы это было их однозначной позицией, то вряд ли бы они продолжали оставаться дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Я понимаю, что как смиренные вайшнавы они не считают себя квалифицированными как гуру, но миссия должна продолжаться и они выполняют это как служение Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Я не могу отвечать от имени этих преданных и не знаю кому, когда и в каком контексте они это говорили и что именно они говорили. Поэтому это лишь мое мнение. Бхакти-Чару Свами и Бхакти-Марг Свами остаются дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Это значит, что все, что они говорили по этому поводу носило скорее ситуативный, нежели фундаментальный характер. Если бы это было их однозначной позицией, то вряд ли бы они продолжали оставаться дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Я понимаю, что как смиренные вайшнавы они не считают себя квалифицированными как гуру, но миссия должна продолжаться и они выполняют это как служение Шриле Прабхупаде.


Ещё раз благодарю Вас за ответ.




> Вот и думайте кто ваш Гуру.


Ну Шикша-Гуру и Дикша-Гуру разные понятия, не находите?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Плюсом к этому вопросу, добавлю свои пару центов в качестве вопроса Враджендра Кумару прабху.
> Действительно ли "назначил" в качестве дикша-гуру? В последнее время, когда у Прабхупады уже не хватало времени лично инициировать всех новых учеников, от его имени действовали ритвики. И те 11 были в числе ритвиков. Но были и другие ритвики. Действительно Прабхупада выбрал из ритвиков 11 учеников, чтобы они были дикша-гуру после ухода? Заранее спасибо.


Ни вы, ни я при этом лично не присутствовали. Поэтому мы можем только ссылаться на те письма, которые есть. Найдите это письмо, в котором Шрила Прабхупада назначает 11 гуру и внимательно изучите его. Судя по всему, вы человек начитанный и с поиском информации у вас проблем нет. У меня нет под рукой этого документа, а искать его сейчас времени нет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну Шикша-Гуру и Дикша-Гуру разные понятия, не находите?


По сути - это одно. Оба являются представителями Кришны и ведут нас к Кришне. Дикша-гуру подобен отцу. Он связывает нас с парампарой. Шикша-гуру подобен матери - он взращивает и воспитываtт нас в духовной жизни. Иногда эти роли совмещены в одном лице, иногда - в разных. Я давал на эту тему семинар "Духовное прибежище". И еще семинар "Новый взгляд на старые истины". Если интересно, послушайте. Он есть на моем сайте www.vrajendra.ru

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> По сути - это одно. Оба являются представителями Кришны и ведут нас к Кришне. Дикша-гуру подобен отцу. Он связывает нас с парампарой. Шикша-гуру подобен матери - он взращивает и воспитываtт нас в духовной жизни. Иногда эти роли совмещены в одном лице, иногда - в разных. Я давал на эту тему семинар "Духовное прибежище". И еще семинар "Новый взгляд на старые истины". Если интересно, послушайте. Он есть на моем сайте www.vrajendra.ru


Благодарю, значит я могу совершенствоваться в духовной жизни и без ритуала инициации и получения духовного имени?Семинар "Духовное прибежище" я к сожалению ни на сайте, ни через поиск в интернете не нашёл.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Благодарю, значит я могу совершенствоваться в духовной жизни и без ритуала инициации и получения духовного имени?


Инициация очень желательна. Кришна рекомендует, Рупа Госвами рекомендует. Но нужно ее принимать лишь тогда, когда нет сомнений в ее необходимости. До той поры можно не принимать официального посвящения. Благодаря гению Шрилы Прабхупады мы в ИСККОН с первого дня уже наполовину инициированные, т.к. мы с самого начала слышим знание, мантру, можем наносить тилаку, участвовать в поклонении Божеству, кланяясь Ему, прославляя, созерцая, жертвуя и т.д. А когда придет время Кришна из сердца подскажет вам следующий шаг.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Судя по всему, вы человек начитанный и с поиском информации у вас проблем нет. У меня нет под рукой этого документа, а искать его сейчас времени нет.


ооой! вдруг столько сайтов ритвиков и ирм-овцев вышло... 
и писем с разными датами...
но я поищу, спасибо.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> ооой! вдруг столько сайтов ритвиков и ирм-овцев вышло... 
> и писем с разными датами...
> но я поищу, спасибо.


Скиньте, пожалуйста, в Л.С., если найдёте.

----------


## Светлана )

:lipsrsealed: Когда очень нечего делать, возникает желание "поковыряться", кто где неправ. А на садхану так часто времени не хватает...Личное наблюдение.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Найдите это письмо, в котором Шрила Прабхупада назначает 11 гуру и внимательно изучите его.


Хм, нашлось только это, от 9 июля 1977 года.


Но оно как-то не проясняет. Было другое?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Хм, нашлось только это, от 9 июля 1977 года.
> 
> 
> Но оно как-то не проясняет. Было другое?


Это, наверное, не то.Я читал перевод и много разных постановлений Шрилы Прабхупады, завещаний, но правда про Дикша-Гуру я никогда не видел.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Возможно я ошибаюсь, но к этому времени ритвики уже давали инициации от имени Прабхупады. Тогда вообще не понятен смысл этого письма.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Возможно я ошибаюсь, но к этому времени ритвики уже давали инициации от имени Прабхупады. Тогда вообще не понятен смысл этого письма.


Вот перевод:

ИСККОН
МЕЖДУНАРОДНОЕ ОБЩЕСТВО СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ
Основатель-Ачарья: Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада 
9 июля 1977 г.

Всем членам GBC и президентам храмов

Дорогие Махараджи и Прабху!

Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны у ваших стоп. Недавно, когда все члены GBC были во Вриндаване у Его Божественной Милости, Шрила Прабхупада дал понять, что вскоре Он назначит некоторых из Своих старших учеников действовать в качестве "ритвиков" – представителей ачарьи с целью проведения церемоний инициации, как первой, так и второй. Его Божественная Милость дал пока список из одиннадцати учеников, которые будут действовать в этом качестве:



Его Святейшество Киртанананда Свами
Его Святейшество Сатсварупа дас Госвами
Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами
Его Святейшество Тамал Кршна Госвами
Его Святейшество Хрдаянанда Госвами
Его Святейшество Бхавананда Госвами
Его Святейшество Хамсадутта Свами
Его Святейшество Рамешвара Свами
Его Святейшество Харикеша Свами
Его Милость Бхагаван дас Адхикари
Его Милость Джаятиртха дас Адхикари

В прошлом президенты храмов писали Шриле Прабхупаде, рекомендуя конкретного преданного к инициации. Теперь, когда Шрила Прабхупада назвал своих представителей, президенты храмов могут впредь присылать рекомендации к первой и второй инициации любому из этих представителей, который находится ближе всего к их храму. Рассмотрев рекомендации, эти представители могут принять преданного как инициированного ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, дав ему духовное имя или, в случае второй инициации, начитав на шнуре Гаятри так, как это делал Прабхупада. Новые инициированные преданные являются учениками Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, а вышеперечисленные одиннадцать старших преданных действуют как его представители. После того, как президент храма получит письмо с духовным именем или шнуром от этих представителей, он может провести огненную ягью в храме, как это делалось и раньше. Имя нового инициированного ученика должно быть прислано представителем, который примет его или ее, Шриле Прабхупаде для включения его или ее имени в книгу "Инициированные ученики" Его Божественной Милости.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Я думаю что до этого представители Шрилы Прабхупады давали инициации только после того, как это одобрил Шрила Прабхупада, а после этого письма они станут давать инициацию без разрешения Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я думаю что до этого представители Шрилы Прабхупады давали инициации только после того, как это одобрил Шрила Прабхупада, а после этого письма они станут давать инициацию без разрешения Шрилы Прабхупады.


Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно говорил, что после его ухода у его учеников будут собственные ученики. Так всегда было в парампаре. Он никогда не давал другого понимания. Вопрос преемственности жизненно важен для парампары. Поэтому, если бы Шрила Прабхупада хотел ввести какое-то новшество, он бы об этом открыто сказал и все бы объяснил. Однако он этого не сделал. Значит все происходит по традиционной схеме: после ухода учителя, уполномоченные ученики сами становятся учителями. Все, что выдумывают ритвики, не имеет исторических прецедентов и по сути не работает. В их центрах нет духовной жизни, нет энтузиазма. Хотя они по-своему "прославляют" Шрилу Прабхупаду, он явно недоволен ими. Я очень отчетливо понял это, когда в 2010 ради любопытства побывал в их храме в Бангалоре. В конце концов, ИСККОН вернул этот храм под свой контроль. У ритвиков нет благословений, это видно невооруженным глазом. Кришна явно не на их стороне.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Мне тоже не известны прецеденты. Но вот в Адвайта-париваре Никунджа Гопал Госвами (Садху баба) оставил такую систему, насколько я понял из агиографии. Значит, такая возможность не исключается, если гуру решает сделать именно так. Однако, я не думаю, что Прабхупада насадил ритвик-систему. У ритвиков есть свои аргументы, но лично меня не убеждают. Не так что есть хорошие контр-аргументы. Просто не убеждают.

Письмо, что я нашел, даже не рядом с "назначил". Кмк, ученики были слишком молоды, чтобы Прабхупада их назначил. Что и подтвердилось затем не одной, а рядом допущенных ошибок.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно говорил, что после его ухода у его учеников будут собственные ученики. Так всегда было в парампаре. Он никогда не давал другого понимания. Вопрос преемственности жизненно важен для парампары. Поэтому, если бы Шрила Прабхупада хотел ввести какое-то новшество, он бы об этом открыто сказал и все бы объяснил. Однако он этого не сделал. Значит все происходит по традиционной схеме: после ухода учителя, уполномоченные ученики сами становятся учителями. Все, что выдумывают ритвики, не имеет исторических прецедентов и по сути не работает. В их центрах нет духовной жизни, нет энтузиазма. Хотя они по-своему "прославляют" Шрилу Прабхупаду, он явно недоволен ими. Я очень отчетливо понял это, когда в 2010 ради любопытства побывал в их храме в Бангалоре. В конце концов, ИСККОН вернул этот храм под свой контроль. У ритвиков нет благословений, это видно невооруженным глазом. Кришна явно не на их стороне.


Я со всем согласен, меня только смущают заявления не одного, а нескольких Дикша-Гуру о том, что они ошиблись, посчитав себя Дикша-Гуру и начав принимать учеников к себе.Ладно бы 1-2 Дикша-Гуру бы такое сказали и быстро изменили решение, но их как минимум было 5, которые подтвердили риторику ритвик-вади.Бхакти Викаша Свами говорил, что он согласен с тем, что говорят ритвик-вади, но сердце у него радуется больше в ИСККОН.Если бы не было столько заявлений разных Дикша-Гуру, которые все на английском и ни одно не переведно, то я бы и не думал о том, кого назначал Шрила Прабхупада, ведь ученикам виднее.Если бы всё было очень очевидно, то они бы и не стали вдруг менять своё мнение на противоположное и некоторые обратно.Но это, конечно, только мои умственные спекуляции.Плюс множество старших преданных, которые ушли из ИСККОН после того, как 11 человек стали Дикша-Гуру.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Александр, извините, что пишу в ответ на то, что адресовано не мне.
ПМСМ, в Бхакти Викаша Свами говорит скромность плюс осознание, что есть гуру. Что говорит, кстати, о его собственном духовном росте, потому что, кмк, отражает углубление понимания своих отношений со своим гуру.

Второе. (дискуссионное) Я не вижу, что Прабхупада назначил дикша-гуру, чтобы они действовали как дикша-гуру после его ухода. Как можно назначить? Это вопрос отношений потенциального гуру и ученика. Гуру становится гуру, когда возникает согласие принять кандидата в ученики. Как можно назначить, когда им не было и 35 лет, а их стаж был 5-11 лет? Никакого назначения (кроме назначения ритвиков-представителей Прабхупады и посвящателей в ученики Прабхупады во время его жизни) не было. Сугубо мсм, разумеется. ИСККОН должен был решить эту проблему сам. Путем взросления. Проблему гуру-продолжателей. Что Прабхупада не насадил систему ритвиков как это понимает ИРМ - для меня вопрос решенный. (Разберитесь самостоятельно и сделайте свой вывод). Что он не назначал 11 учеников быть гуру после своего ухода - не знаю, пока из этого письма следует, что не назначал. Но как-то эти гуру должны были появиться. И ИСККОН должен был решить проблему сам.

(Что такое "умственные спекуляции"?)

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Александр, извините, что пишу в ответ на то, что адресовано не мне.
> ПМСМ, в Бхакти Викаша Свами говорит скромность плюс осознание, что есть гуру. Что говорит, кстати, о его собственном духовном росте, потому что, кмк, отражает углубление понимания своих отношений со своим гуру.
> 
> Второе. (дискуссионное) Я не вижу, что Прабхупада назначил дикша-гуру, чтобы они действовали как дикша-гуру после его ухода. Как можно назначить? Это вопрос отношений потенциального гуру и ученика. Гуру становится гуру, когда возникает согласие принять кандидата в ученики. Как можно назначить, когда им не было и 35 лет, а их стаж был 5-11 лет? Никакого назначения (кроме назначения ритвиков-представителей Прабхупады и посвящателей в ученики Прабхупады во время его жизни) не было. Сугубо мсм, разумеется. ИСККОН должен был решить эту проблему сам. Путем взросления. Проблему гуру-продолжателей. Что Прабхупада не насадил систему ритвиков как это понимает ИРМ - для меня вопрос решенный. (Разберитесь самостоятельно и сделайте свой вывод). Что он не назначал 11 учеников быть гуру после своего ухода - не знаю, пока из этого письма следует, что не назначал. Но как-то эти гуру должны были появиться. И ИСККОН должен был решить проблему сам.
> 
> (Что такое "умственные спекуляции"?)


Т.е. если я скажу что принимаю точку зрения(которую не принимаю на самом деле) и скажу что я не имею полномочий Дикша-Гуру(хотя считаю наоборот), то это будет скромность?По-моему это обман, а не скромность.Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада никогда не говорил что он не достоин быть Дикша-Гуру и всегда оценивал своё положение Ачарьи адекватно.

На сколько я помню, то ли в какой-то резолюции GBC, то ли в каком-то официальном обращении GBC говорилось, что он и правда не назначал их Дикша-Гуру, но они имели право сами себя такими сделать.Поэтому вопрос какого мнения придерживается GBC само, у меня не вызывает сомнения.У меня вызывают сомнения то, что многие Дикша-Гуру говорят противоречивые высказывания по отношению к ИСККОН-у и другим Дикша-Гуру, которые тоже противоречат позиции ИСККОН.Некоторые Дикша-Гуру, которые не согласны с тем, что они имели право назначить себя такими говорят, что раз они уже назначили себя такими и приняли много учеников, то пути назад нету у них.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

А умственные спекуляции - это продукт моего ума и разума, а не продукт шастр, высказываний Ачарий и т.д.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А умственные спекуляции - это продукт моего ума и разума, а не продукт шастр, высказываний Ачарий и т.д.


То есть, попросту говоря, размышления. Зачем их называть таким словосочетанием? Интеллект дан Вам Творцом.




> Т.е. если я скажу что принимаю точку зрения(которую не принимаю на самом деле) и скажу что я не имею полномочий Дикша-Гуру(хотя считаю наоборот), то это будет скромность?


Воспроизведете контекст высказывания и форму высказывания? С чем именно он согласен из того, что говорят ритвики? В ответ на что это было сказано?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> То есть, попросту говоря, размышления. Зачем их называть таким словосочетанием? Интеллект дан Вам Творцом.


Человек может ошибаться, поэтому надо принимать точку зрения Бога, а не измышлять без необходимости.




> Воспроизведете контекст высказывания и форму высказывания? С чем именно он согласен из того, что говорят ритвики? В ответ на что это было сказано?


Из лекции 9 февраля 2009-го года.

"Вы можете увидеть, что в журнале "Обратно к Прабхупаде" всё выглядит очень логично. Но мы не находим там никакого бхакти. Там нет ничего, что трогает наше сердце".

"Итак, на самом деле нет никакой разницы между тем, что говорят они и что говорим мы, но единственное отличие состоит в том, что ритвик-вади хотят закупорить милость и говорят, что она заканчивается на Прабхупаде и что больше никто не может распространять эту милость".


И ещё интересная цитата:

"Они заявляют, что GBC противоречит сам себе. Ну, вполне возможно, так и есть. Это также можно сказать и о Прабхупаде. Прабхупада иногда говорил одно, а иногда – другое".

"А что насчёт Кришны в Бхагавад-гите? […] Как же мы должны понимать этот момент, что Кришна в Бхагавад-гите – в книге, в которой Он объясняет высшую истину, которую все мы должны понять, чтобы достичь высшего духовного уровня, – противоречит Сам Себе?"

----------


## Aniruddha das

«Каждый инициированный преданный компетентен принимать учеников. Однако, в соответствии с этикетом, пока их духов¬ный учитель присутствует на Земле, они не должны этого де¬лать»
Его Божественная Милость
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада,
Детройт, 19 июля 1971
«Каждый из вас должен стать гуру. Точно так же, как у меня есть пять или десять тысяч учеников, так и каждый из вас примите по десять тысяч учеников и таким образом создавайте многочисленные ветви дерева Господа Чайтаньи»
Его Божественная Милость
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада,
Нью Йорк, 17 августа 1966
«Принявшим титул Бхактиведанты будет позволено иницииро-вать учеников. Возможно, к 1975 году все мои ученики смогут инициировать и увеличивать число преданных. Это моя про¬грамма»
«Реформа чтения книг Шрилы Прабхупады»
Сатсварупа дас Госвами
(из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте  прабху)

3

Благодарность
Авторы выражают свою признательность всем преданным, кото-рые способствовали выходу в свет этой работы. Отдельное спасибо Друтакарме Прабху за его ясный ум и железную логику, а также Хри-даянанде дасу Госвами и Сухотре Свами, предоставившим свои ис¬следования значений санскритского слова «ритвик». Авторы также выражают благодарность Кришна Канту Прабху, написавшему отзыв на эту работу после прочтения ее чернового варианта. Наш ответ на комментарии Кришна Канта Прабху помещен в приложении.
Предисловие
Данная работа посвящена вопросу: «Каковы были наставления Прабхупады по поводу продолжения инициации в ИСККОН после его ухода?» Прабхупада ответил на этот вопрос в беседе, состоявшей¬ся 28 мая 1977 года, и сделал несколько дополнений в беседе 8 июля и в письме, датированном 9 июля. В данной работе мы не рассматри¬ваем проблемы, последовавшие за этим решением; они будут обсуж¬даться в книге, посвященной вопросу гуру-таттвы в ИСККОН, ко¬торая очень скоро выйдет в свет.
Существуют также некоторые расхождения во мнениях относи¬тельно наставлений Прабхупады, касающихся правил получения иницаций во время его присутствия на планете. Некоторые говорят, что во время беседы 28 мая Шрила Прабхупада заявил о своем наме¬рении назначить представителей, уполномоченных давать вместо не¬го инициации; другие утверждают, что Прабхупада намеревался сде¬лать некоторых из своих учеников полноценными гуру, имеющими право давать инициации еще во время его присутствия в этом мире. Однако настоящая работа имеет дело только с вопросом об указани¬ях Шрилы Прабхупады, касающихся инициации после его ухода. Цель данной работы — показать недвусмысленность наставлений Прабхупады по этому вопросу: после его ухода его ученики должны взять на себя роль полноправных инициирующих духовных учите¬лей.
4

В данной работе мы применяем термин «сторонник инициации через представителя» вместо общеизвестного слова «ритвик». При¬чины этого будут раскрыты ниже. Против использования данного термина были выдвинуты возражения, основывающиеся на его яко¬бы уничижительной коннотации. Но в действительности это слово означает «совершаемый через уполномоченного агента» и не имеет ничего уничижительного в своей семантике, как в словаре, так и в по-вседневном использовании (напр. «голосование через представите¬ля»). Термин «инициация через представителя» раскрывает фило¬софскую позицию сторонников таких инициации, заявляющих, что все посвящения, данные в ИСККОН после ухода Прабхупады, явля¬ются посвящениями по доверенности, и Шрила Прабхупада остается при этом единственным инициирующим гуру.
Термин «до самадхи» относится к тому времени, когда Шрила Прабхупада физически присутствовал в этом мире, и, соответствен¬но, выражение «после самадхи» обозначает время после его ухода. Термин «Полемика» относится к статье сторонников инициации че¬рез представителя, озаглавленной «Полемика по вопросу последней воли Шрилы Прабхупады в отношении судьбы инициации в ИСК¬КОН». «Полемика» — это сокращенный вариант названия статьи, введенный для удобства.
5

ЧАСТЬ 1
Полемика
В ИСККОН разгорелась полемика по двум вопросам: «Каково по-следнее указание Прабхупады относительно инициации после его ухода?» и «Почему в ИСККОН возникли трудности в исполнении его воли?» Данная работа посвящена вопросу последней воли Прабхупа¬ды.
Прежде всего, нужно узнать волю Шрилы Прабхупады, а уже за¬тем разбираться с проблемами. Но сторонники инициации через представителя мыслят наоборот: сначала они говорят о проблемах, а потом, выворачивая наизнанку классическую логику, пытаются уста¬новить, что же все-таки хотел Прабхупада. Они указывают на пробле¬мы некоторых гуру ИСККОН и на основании этого утверждают, что воля Прабхупады была понята неправильно. Проблемы, говорят они, доказывают, что Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы его ученики давали ини¬циации.
Другими словами, по их мнению, падения некоторых гуру нагляд-но показывают, что ученики Прабхупады неквалифицированы давать посвящения, по крайней мере, пока. Шрила Прабхупада совершенен, и поэтому он не мог установить несовершенную систему. Сторонни¬ки инициации через представителя говорят, что падения духовных учителей раскрывают несовершенство существующей системы, а по¬тому ее создание не может быть волей Прабхупады.
Но трудности в исполнении наставлений вовсе не доказывают, что наставление не было дано. У преданных были трудности и с другими наставлениями Прабхупады. Санньяси нарушали свои обеты; браки, устроенные Прабхупадой, заканчивались разводами; учителя гурукул не справлялись со своимим обязанностями. Но эти примеры отнюдь не являются доказательством того, что Прабхупада не давал им на-ставлений выполнять свой долг, или что эти наставления были несо-вершенны. Таким же образом, падения некоторых гуру — это не до¬казательство того, что Прабхупада не просил их стать инициирующи¬ми гуру.
Если трудности в исполнении указания доказывают, что указание не было дано, то что же можно сказать о трудностях, с которыми
6

столкнулись сторонники инициации через представителя, пытаясь претворить в жизнь так называемое наставление Прабхупады: все но-вые ученики должны считаться учениками Прабхупады? Им не уда-лось ввести эту систему в ИСККОН. Пользуясь их собственной логи-кой, можно смело утверждать, что Прабхупада никогда не давал тако-го указания.
Необходимо разделить эти два вопроса: «Какова была воля Праб-хупады?» и «Почему возникли проблемы при ее выполнении?» Эта статья дает ответ только на первый вопрос. Конечно, нельзя закры¬вать глаза на проблемы: многочисленные случаи обмана, падшие гу¬ру, подавленные и опустошенные ученики. Эти проблемы будут обя-зательно обсуждаться в следующих работах, но, как говорится, пер¬вое — вперед.
В данной статье показывается, что 28 мая 1977 года Шрила Праб-хупада приказал своим ученикам стать инициирующими духовными учителями. Однако сторонники инициации через представителя по-лагают, что сказанные тогда слова не имеют большого значения, а указание Прабхупады содержится лишь в письме от 9 июля 1977 го¬да. В «Полемике» утверждается:
«Интересно отметить, что ни письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 9 июля, ни любой другой документ, подписанный им, не ссыла¬ются на упомянутую выше беседу (беседа 28 мая 1977г.) Это очень важное обстоятельство, поскольку главным аргументом Джи-би-си является то, что этот короткий обмен фразами име¬ет решающее значение для понимания его приказа от 9 июля. Но разве так Прабхупада обычно давал наставления — через непол-ные, вводящие в заблуждение фразы, разобрать которые можно, лишь перетрясая обветшалые магнитофонные записи?»
«Обветшалые записи?» Если слова Шрилы Прабхупады — это просто обветшалые записи, то зачем же преданные прилагали столь¬ко усилий, транскрибируя их для Фолио? Можно с тем же успехом утверждать, что «Бхагавад-гита» — это просто какая-то старая книж¬ка. Создается впечатление, что сторонники инициации через предста¬вителя отвергают слова своего духовного учителя, считая их старьем, которое не заслуживает их внимания.
В действительности, именно Шрила Прабхупада устроил эту бе¬седу. Он созвал членов Джи-би-си со всего мира, чтобы они смогли
7

задать ему последние вопросы перед его уходом. Атмосфера была се¬рьезной и формальной. Беседа была записана на пленку для ссылок к ней в будущем, а результаты ее были занесены в официальную книгу протоколов Джи-би-си, где все присутствующие расписались как свидетели. Но все же сторонники инициации через представителя по¬лагают, что эта беседа не имела большого значения, тогда как выра¬жение «с этого времени» в следующем абзаце письма от 9 июля до¬казывает, что и после своего ухода Шрила Прабхупада намеревался остаться единственным инициирующим гуру ИСККОН:
«Ранее президенты храмов писали Шриле Прабхупаде, реко¬мендуя ему того или иного преданного на инициацию. Но посколь¬ку Шрила Прабхупада назначил своих представителей, с этого времени президенты храмов могут отсылать рекомендации на первую и вторую инициации тому из этих одиннадцати предста¬вителей, кто находится ближе всех к их храму».
Сторонники инициации через представителя также заявляют, что письмо от 9 июля никак не связано с тем, что было сказано ранее. В «Полемике» говорится:
«Но разве так Прабхупада обычно давал наставления — через неполные, вводящие в заблуждения фразы, разобрать которые можно, лишь перетрясая обветшалые магнитофонные записи?»
Но члены Джи-би-си отнюдь не считают, что письмо от 9 июля — это невразумительная, вводящая в заблуждение директива. Они так¬же не считают, что слова Прабхупады — это обветшалые магнито¬фонные записи. Разве может кто-нибудь сказать, что письмо от 9 ию¬ля — это просто старый листок бумаги? Действительно, это письмо было опубликовано, но беседа 28 мая была записана на пленку, что¬бы быть опубликованной в будущем, если в том появится необходи-мость. Между этими беседой и письмом существует тесная связь. Письмо от 9 июля — это продолжение и пояснение темы, начатой в беседе от 28 мая, что и будет показано в данной работе. Это письмо имеет отношение лишь к вопросу инициации в последние дни при¬сутствия Шрилы Прабхупады на планете.
«Но разве так Прабхупада обычно давал наставления», перечерки-вая все, что за последние двенадцать лет говорил об ученической преемственности, одной фразой («с этого времени»), упомянутой в
8

одном предложении? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его ученики читали то, что он написал, слушали то, что он говорил, и восприни¬мали любую новую мысль в свете того, что уже было сказано. Это ес¬тественное желание любого учителя. Поэтому утверждать, что пись¬мо от 9 июля никак не связано с предыдущими беседами, и поэтому понимать ею нужно в отрыве от них, значит не иметь ни малейшего понятия о том, как Прабхупада обычно давал наставления. Это рав¬носильно утверждению, что понять «Бхагавад-гиту» можно, просто прочитав восемнадцатую главу, а остальные семнадцать читать не обязательно.
Таким образом, письмо от 9 июля отнюдь не стоит особняком сре-ди других писем и бесед. В нем содержатся ясные, конкретные ука¬зания относительно совершения процедуры инициации в определен¬ный промежуток времени. Но сторонники инициации через преста-вителя ввели свое определение словосочетания «с этого времени». Поэтому нам представляется необходимым взглянуть на это письмо с точки зрения истории, а также определить значение этого словосоче¬тания в соответствии со стандартными словарями и всеми остальны¬ми письмами и беседами Прабхупады. Один из разделов работы по¬священ именно этой теме.
Письмо от 9 июля — это временное указание, данное Шрилой Прабхупадой и записанное Тамалой Кришной Махараджем. Оно ос¬новано на беседе в саду, состоявшейся между ними 8 июля 1977 го¬да. Текст этой беседы приведен в приложении к данной работе. Бесе¬да, состоявшаяся 28 мая 1977 года — это окончательное указание Шрилы Прабхупады относительно продолжения ученической преем¬ственности, данное им самим.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧАСТЬ 2
Беседа 28 мая 1977 гола
Беседа:
Сатсварупа: Наш следующий вопрос касается проведения ини-циации в будущем, в особенности, когда Вас уже не будет с нами. Мы хотели бы узнать, как нужно будет давать первую и вторую инициа-ции.
Анализ:
Вопрос Сатсварупы Махараджа можно либо разделить на две ча¬сти, либо воспринять его как один вопрос. Нет сомнений в том, что он касается инициации после ухода Прабхупады, но неясно, включа¬ет ли он в себя вопрос о порядке проведения инициации во время присутствия Прабхупады. Но в любом случае главный предмет разго-вора — инициации после ухода Прабхупады. Именно поэтому Сат-сварупа Махарадж произносит «в особенности».
Нечеткая постановка вопроса является свидетельством того, что Сатсварупе Махараджу неловко говорить об уходе Прабхупады. Пре-данные вопреки всему продолжали надеяться, что Прабхупада попра-вится, и не хотели даже думать о возможности его ухода.
Сатсварупа Махарадж говорит «наш следующий вопрос», по¬скольку это был один из вопросов, приготовленных членами Джи-би-си по его просьбе.
Продолжение беседы:
Прабхупада: Да. Я рекомендую некоторых из вас. Когда все ре-шится, я рекомендую некоторых из вас в качестве ачаръев, проводя¬щих этот ритуал.
Анализ:
Кто такой «ачарья, проводящий этот ритуал»? Ачарья, который проводит церемонию инициации. Но он является ачарьей. Шрила Прабхупада не говорит «священнослужитель» или «представитель». Он говорит «ачарья». (Значение выражения «проводящий ритуал» будет рассмотрено ниже)
10

Слово «рекомендую» также имеет большое значение. Шрила Прабхупада не назначает ачарьев. Инициации должны продолжаться, и сделать это могут только ученики Прабхупады. Однако он не назна¬чает гуру или преемников: он рекомендует некоторых учеников, ко¬торые могут начать этот естественный процесс. Но рекомендация ду¬ховного учителя — это не что иное, как его приказ. Рекомендация не¬которых учеников в письме от 9 июля является естественным продол¬жением беседы 28 мая, пояснением его указания относительно того, что после его ухода его ученики должны взять на себя обязанности инициирующих духовных учителей.
Шрила Прабхупада обещает сделать кое-что. Он сделает это в письме от 9 июля, и один из тех, с кем он говорил 28 мая, напишет это письмо. Как после этого могут сторонники инициации через представителя утверждать, что письмо от 9 июля можно правильно понять только в отрыве от всех предыдущих бесед? Это письмо в действительности начинает процесс передачи полномочий, описыва¬емый здесь.
Продолжение беседы:
Тамала Кришна: Это называется ритвик-ачаръя!
Прабхупада: Да, ритвик.
Анализ:
Здесь Тамала Кришна Махарадж впервые вводит термин «рит¬вик». Этот термин является одним из ключевых аргументов сторон¬ников инициации через представителя, но определение этого терми¬на, которое они приводят, неверно. В «Полемике» говорится:
«Ритвики, по определению, не являются инициирующими ду-ховными учителями».
Определение слова «ритвик», приводимое в санскритских слова¬рях и в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады — отнюдь не «представитель» или «не имеющий права инициировать». Ритвик — это просто свя-щеннослужитель, и в своих книгах Прабхупада использует его имен¬но в этом значении. В следующем отрывке Шрила Прабхупада ска¬жет, что тот, кого называют ритвиком, является гуру. Таким образом, Прабхупада, говоря о ритвиках, не имеет в виду представителей. Много раз Шрила Прабхупада сам проводил огненные жертвоприно-
11

шения, действуя одновременно как ритвик (священник, проводящий ритуал) и как инициирующий гуру, но отнюдь не как чей-то предста-витель.
Конечно, иногда священнослужитель может действовать в качест¬ве чьего-либо представителя, и в одной из бесед Шрила Прабхупада просит Хамсадуту стать его ритвик-представителем. Но нельзя иг¬норировать все остальные случаи использования Прабхупадой этого слова, говоря, что у слова «ритвик» может быть только это значение. В данной беседе Шрила Прабхупада вообще не упоминает инициа¬ции через представителей, хотя и употребляет слово «ритвик». (Оп-ределение этого слова, данное в санскритском словаре, и некоторые примеры употребления его Прабхупадой приведены в приложении к этой работе)
Однако Тамала Кришна Махарадж, очевидно, думает, что слово «ритвик» означает «представитель», и его вопрос показывает, что члены Джи-би-си готовы были принять все, что Шрила Прабхупада скажет, даже указание стать его представителями после его ухода. В действительности именно они, а не Шрила Прабхупада, начали раз¬говор о представителях. Это доказывает несостоятельность утверж-дения, что преданные, которые стали впоследствии духовными учи¬телями, только и ждали этого указания и заняли свое положение не¬законно.
Сторонники инициации через представителя считают, что Шрила Прабхупада мог на этом закрыть тему, но не сделал этого. Вот что на-писано в «Полемике» по этому поводу:
«Некоторые заявляют, что полный ответ Прабхупады на из¬начальный вопрос, заданный учениками, можно понять, только изучив беседу от начала до конца. Но вся тонкость в том, что в данном случае единственной возможностью для них получить верный ответ было соблюдение следующих условий:
а)	Если кто-нибудь продолжал задавать вопросы (как и про¬
изошло) и
б)	Если бы по счастливой случайности эти вопросы были зада¬
ны именно таким образом, чтобы получить должный ответ на
первый вопрос Сатсварупы Махараджа»
Другими словами, сторонники инициации по доверенности заяв¬ляют, что беседа продолжилась только потому, что члены Джи-би-си
12

пытались склонить Шрилу Прабхупаду в сторону ответа, который хо-тели получить. Но Тамала Кришна Махарадж уже показал готовность Джи-би-си принять любой ответ Шрилы Прабхупады.
Преданные продолжали задавать вопросы, потому что хотели про-яснить слова своего гуру. А в конце обсуждения, когда члены Джи-би-си уже намеревались перейти к следующему вопросу, Шрила Прабхупада сам продолжил тему, окончательно прояснив свою пози-цию.
В «Полемике» утверждается, что если «полный ответ Прабхупады на изначальный вопрос, заданный учениками, можно понять, только изучив беседу от начала до конца», то здесь что-то нечисто. Но как по-другому можно получить знание? Разве вся Абсолютная Истина раскрывается в 11 стихе второй главы «Бхагавад-гиты»? Или все-та¬ки «полный ответ...можно понять, только изучив беседу от начала до конца»? В действительности, прояснять слова своего духовного учи-теля, задавая ему вопросы — это долг любого ученика, и никто не в праве осуждать его за это. Таким образом, сторонники инициации че¬рез представителя отвергают слова Шрилы Прабхупады: «Нужно не только смиренно слушать духовного учителя, но и стараться понять его, задавая вопросы и смиренно служа ему» (Б.Г.4.34, комм.)
Как небрежно сторонники инициации через представителя игра¬ют со словами Шрилы Прабхупады! Они утверждают, что выражение «с этого времени» в письме от 9 июля играет решающую роль в по-нимании воли Прабхупады, но в то же время слова, сказанные Праб-хупадой в беседе, не должны были быть произнесены. В лучшем слу-чае, это просто «обветшалые записи».
Шрила Прабхупада никогда не одобрял такую избирательность в принятии наставлений, при которой мы выбираем, что нам нравится, и отвергаем все остальное. Слова Шрилы Прабхупады неотличны от священных писаний, и отвергнуть одну из его бесед — все равно, что отвергнуть одну из глав «Бхагавад-гиты».
Продолжение беседы:
Сатсварупа: Тогда каковы будут взаимоотношения между тем, кто дает инициацию, и тем...
Прабхупада: Он — гуру. Он — гуру.
Анализ:
В «Полемике» говорится:
13

«Существует любопытная теория, сторонники которой ут-веждают, что когда Прабхупада говорит «Он — гуру», он имеет в виду самих ритвиков. Это просто абсурдно, поскольку Шрила Прабхупада уже определил термин «ритвик» как «ачарья, прово-дящий ритуалы», т.е. «священнослужитель, совершающий рели-гиозные обряды и церемонии»
Слово «ачарья» не означает «священнослужитель», поэтому «ача¬рья, проводящий ритуалы» не может означать «священнослужитель, проводящий ритуалы». Кроме того, английское слово «officiating» — «проводящий ритуалы», имеет еще одно значение — «выполняющий обязанности в соответствии со своим положением». Поэтому это вы-ражение может также означать «тот, кто выполняет обязанности ача-рьи».
В «Полемике» упоминается, что слово «ритвик» имеет значение «представитель». Давайте посмотрим, как выглядела бы при этом бе-седа:
Тамала Кришна: Это называется «ачарья-представитель»?
Прабхупада: Да, представитель.
Сатсварупа: Тогда каковы будут взаимоотношения между тем, кто дает инициацию, и тем...
Прабхупада: Он — гуру. Он — гуру.
Очевидно, что при этом беседа не имеет смысла. Как может пред-ставитель быть гуру? Конечно, можно сказать, что представитель и тот, кто дает инициацию — это разные личности, но Сатсварупа Ма-харадж имеет в виду, что это — одна и та же личность. В этом случае сторонникам инициации через представителя остается утверждать, что либо Прабхупада не ответил на вопрос, либо не понял его.
Таким образом, «Полемика» выдвигает противоречие: представи¬тель — это гуру. Однако авторы пытаются оправдать себя, приписы¬вая Прабхупаде привычку, которой у него никогда не было: говоря «он», Прабхупада имеет в виду себя. (И думать по-другому «просто абсурдно»)
В «Полемике» говорится:
«Обсуждая философские или организационные вопросы, каса-ющиеся его положения ачарьи, Прабхупада всегда говорил о себе в третьем лице».
Здесь утверждается, что когда Прабхупада говорил о себе, то вме-
14

сто «я» (как говорят все остальные люди) он обычно использовал ме-стоимение «он». Другими словами, согласно «Полемике», когда Прабхупада хотел сказать: «Я — ваш гуру», то обычно говорил: «Он — ваш гуру», тем самым оставляя учеников в полном недоумении.
Но Шрила Прабхупада редко поступал таким образом (если вооб¬ще когда-нибудь поступал). Когда он говорил о положении духовно¬го учителя в целом, он использовал третье лицо, но о себе он всегда говорил в первом лице, как любой другой человек. Чтобы убедиться в этом, достаточно просмотреть беседы и письма Прабхупады в Фо¬лио. Итак, сторонники инициации через представителя утверждают, что Прабхупада всегда выражался прямо и ясно относительно важ¬ных вопросов (мы полностью согласны с этим), но при этом говорил «он» вместо «я».
Такие аргументы не выдерживают никакой критики. Они берут любое слово, придают ему выгодное им значение и пытаются убе¬дить всех, что Прабхупада говорил именно то, что их устраивает. «Он» означает «я». Тогда, может быть, «белое» значит «черное»? А может быть, когда Прабхупада говорит «Кришна», он имеет в виду Дарвина? Кто знает, как далеко это может зайти?
В действительности, в этой же беседе Шрила Прабхупада неодно-кратно говорил о себе в первом лице. Поэтому, если принять теорию сторонников инициации через представителя, то окажется, что Праб-хупада иногда говорил о себе в первом лице, а иногда — в третьем. Если они считают, что речь Шрилы Прабхупады была столь неясной и сбивающей с толку, то как они могут придавать такое большое зна¬чение одному-единственному слову в письме от 9 июля?
Продолжая проверять теорию сторонников инициации через пред-ставителя, заменим в этом отрывке беседы «он» на «я», сохранив при этом замену слова «ачарья» на слово «представитель»:
Тамала Кришна: Это называется ачарья-представитель?
Прабхупада: Да, представитель.
Сатсварупа: Тогда каковы будут взаимоотношения между тем, кто дает инициацию, и тем...
Прабхупада: Я — гуру. Я — гуру.
Создается впечатление, что Прабхупада совсем не ответил на во¬прос. Он просто объявляет себя гуру, ничего не говоря о «том, кто да¬ет инициацию». Сторонники инициации через представителя могут возразить, что «тот, кто дает инициацию — это и есть Прабхупада», но в этом случае Прабхупада просто говорит, что является духовным
15

учителем тех, кому он дает инициацию, а это Сатсварупа Махарадж прекрасно знает.
Когда Сатсварупа Махарадж говорит о «том, кто дает инициа¬цию», он имеет в виду не Шрилу Прабхупаду, а того, кто проводит церемонию и берет на себя ответственность за нового ученика. В этом состоит предмет разговора. Неужели мы должны поверить в то, что Шрила Прабхупада не понимает, о чем идет речь?
Шрила Прабхупада созвал членов Джи-би-си со всего света не для того, чтобы сообщить им, что он является гуру тех, кому дает посвя-щение. Он созвал их, чтобы ответить на вопросы, касающиеся того, как им поступать после его ухода. Версия о том, что Шрила Прабху¬пада подразумевает «я», говоря «он», превращает разговор в полную бессмыслицу. Позже это станет еще очевидней. Слова Шрилы Праб-хупады «Он — гуру» в буквальном смысле значат, что его ученики должны стать гуру после его ухода.
Продолжение беседы:
Сатсварупа: Но он делает это от Вашего имени.
Прабхупада: Да. Так принято. Пока я присутствую здесь, никто не должен становиться гуру, поэтому от моего имени, по моему при¬казу... Амара агьяя гуру хана. Становись гуру, но по моему указанию.
Анализ:
Здесь Сатсварупа Махарадж говорит «от Вашего имени», вновь возвращаясь к теме представителей и показывая готовность членов Джи-би-си принять любое указание Прабхупады. Очевидно, что Сат¬сварупа Махарадж не подталкивает Шрилу Прабхупаду, побуждая его дать тот или иной ответ. Но Шрила Прабхупада отмечает, что вы¬ражение «от моего имени» не означает действовать как его предста¬витель после самадхи: оно значит, что его ученики должны стать на¬стоящими гуру. В беседе 8 июля 1977 года Шрила Прабхупада гово¬рит, что инициация через представителя — это процедура, к которой можно прибегнуть во время его присутствия на планете:
Тамала Кришна: Итак, если кто-либо, например, Харикеша Ма-харадж, дает инициацию, он должен послать нам имя ученика, и я внесу его в книгу. Хорошо. Вы хотите, чтобы кто-либо еще иниции¬ровал в Индии?
Прабхупада: Я сам сейчас в Индии.
Предложение «Я сам сейчас в Индии» показывает, что Прабхупа-
16

да говорит о функционировании этой системы во время его присут¬ствия. Можно возразить, что Прабхупада не давал ученикам указания прекратить эту процедуру после его ухода и самим стать гуру. Но это указание уже было дано 28 мая. Другими словами, во время беседы 28 мая Шрила Прабхупада приказал своим ученикам стать иницииру¬ющими гуру после его ухода, а в письме от 9 июля, основанном на бе¬седе, состоявшейся 8 июля, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что системе инициации через представителя нужно следовать, пока он присутст¬вует в теле.
Сторонники инициации через представителя утверждают, что сло-ва Прабхупады «становись гуру, но по моему указанию» вовсе не оз¬начают, что он дает этот указание. Он, возможно, даст такое указание в будущем, а если бы хотел дать его в тот момент, то сказал бы: «Я даю вам указание».
Почему?
Предложение «Становись гуру, но по моему указанию» стоит в на-стоящем времени, а не в будущем. «Но» вовсе не является показате¬лем будущего времени: оно с успехом может использоваться в любом времени: «Я — гуру, но только по указанию Шрилы Прабхупады» или «Я стал гуру, но только по указанию Шрилы Прабхупады». Гово¬рить, что предложение в настоящем времени на самом деле стоит в будущем — просто неразумно. Когда Господь Чайтанья произнес «Станьте гуру по моему приказу», Он не счел нужным повторять: «Я даю вам этот приказ». Слова «по моему указанию» непосредственно обозначают само указание.
Здесь Прабхупада говорит «по моему указанию», проясняя значе¬ние выражения «от моего имени»:
«...поэтому от моего имени, по моему приказу... Амара агьяя гуру хана. Становись гуру, но по моему указанию».
Преданный становится духовным учителем от имени своего ду¬ховного учителя, по его указанию, продолжая ученическую преемст¬венность. Шрила Прабхупада просит своих учеников стать духовны¬ми учителями, оставаясь при этом его слугами, точно так же, как сам Шрила Прабхупада стал духовным учителем, оставаясь слугой Шри¬лы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.
Шрила Прабхупада говорит:
«Пока я присутствую здесь, никто не должен становиться гу-
17

ру». Можно возразить, что, поскольку Шрила Прабхупада при-сутствует в своих книгах, никто не должен становиться гуру на протяжении последующих 10.000 лет. Но первый вопрос Сатсва-рупы Махараджа касается «проведения инициации в будущем, в особенности, когда Вас уже не будет с нами».
Совершенно очевидно, что Сатсварупа Махарадж говорит о физи-ческом присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады. Если предположить, что, говоря «пока я присутствую здесь», Прабхупада имеет в виду свое присутствие в книгах, тогда окажется, что либо он игнорирует во¬прос, либо обманывает членов Джи-би-си (и то, и другое нереально).
Продолжение беседы:
Сатсварупа: Итак, они могут считаться Вашими учениками.
Прабхупада: Да, они — ученики. Почему считаться? Кто?
Анализ:
Сатсварупа Махарадж вновь высказывает предположение относи-тельно возможности инициации через представителя. Шрила Праб-хупада мог согласиться, однако он этого не делает. Напротив, он по-казывает, что вопрос не имеет смысла. Поэтому Тамала Кришна про¬сит разъяснений.
Продолжение беседы:
Тамала Кришна: Нет, он говорит, что эти ритвик-ачарьи прово¬дят ритуал, дают дикшу. Их... Чьими учениками считаются те, кому они дают дикшу!
Прабхупада: Он — его ученик.
Тамала Кришна: Он — его ученик.
Прабхупада: Того, кто дает инициацию. Он — духовный внук.
Анализ:
Очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада не считает, что слово «ритвик» означает «представитель». В действительности, слово «ритвик» во¬обще не является предметом беседы. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что те, кто получает инициацию от его учеников, считаются его духовны¬ми внуками. Они становятся учениками ритвик-ачарьев. Абзац ясен, логичен и полностью соответствует нашей философии. Шрила Праб-хупада утверждает, что вновь инициированный становится учеником
18

ритвика.
Давайте еще раз заменим слово «ритвик» на «представитель»:
Тамала Кришна: Нет, он говорит, что эти ачарьи-представители проводят ритуал, дают дикшу. Их... Чьими учениками считаются те, кому они дают дикшу!
Прабхупада: Он — его ученик.
Тамала Кришна: Он — его ученик.
Прабхупада: Того, кто дает инициацию. Он — духовный внук.
И вновь мы сталкиваемся с противоречием. Если вновь иницииро¬ванный — ученик представителя, тогда представитель — это не представитель. И вновь сторонники инициации через представителя пытаются разрешить противоречие, исказив смысл отрывка. Они ре¬шают, что абзац звучит по-другому (возможно, причиной тому — плохое качество записи):
Прабхупада: Того, кто дает инициацию. Его духовный внук. («Он — духовный внук» превращается в «Его духовный внук»)
(Прим. пер.: англ. «Не is» — «он» заменяется на «His» — «его», поскольку разница в звучании состоит лишь в долготе гласного)
В «Полемике» говорится:
«Тамала Кришна Махарадж спрашивает не о дикша-гуру, а о ритвик-ачарьях. Поэтому даже не дожидаясь ответа Прабху-пады, можно сказать, что все вновь инициированные будут уче¬никами инициировавшего, т.е. Шрилы Прабхупады. Как уже бы¬ло показано ранее, именно в этом состоит определение слова «ритвик» — «действующий от чьего-либо имени».
Вышеприведенный абзац содержит в себе две ошибки. Во-пер¬вых, здесь утверждается, что Шрила Прабхупада является иницииру¬ющим гуру новых учеников, хотя сам Прабхупада такого не говорил. Нигде в этой беседе Прабхупада не утверждал, что будет продолжать инициировать после своего ухода. Во-вторых, само определение сло¬ва «ритвик» вновь дано неправильно. «Ритвик» означает «священно¬служитель», а священнослужитель не обязан действовать от чьего-либо имени. Брахманы, совершавшие ягьи во Вриндаване, были рит-виками, но при этом действовали от своего имени. Можно возразить, что они не совершали обряда инициации, но все же нельзя отрицать, что действовали они от своего имени, что вступает в противоречие с определением слова «ритвик», данным в «Полемике».
19

Далее в «Полемике» утверждается:
«Строки 19-20. Тамала Кришна повторяет ответ, а Прабху¬пада продолжает: «Того, кто дает инициацию. Его духовный внук». Мы предпочли вариант «Его духовный внук» варианту «Он — духовный внук», поскольку он в большей степени соответству¬ет звучанию фразы на пленке и согласуется с тем, что было ска¬зано ранее в беседе».
Но, вполне возможно, что Прабхупада сказал «Он — духовный внук», и в этом случае «Его духовный внук» не будет «в большей сте¬пени соответствовать звучанию фразы на пленке».
«Как мы уже установили, говоря в третьем лице, Прабхупада имел в виду себя».
Они этого не устанавливали.Они это предположили, но Фолио до¬казывает обратное. Шрила Прабхупада говорил о себе в первом лице, как и все остальные люди.
«Чтобы понять лучше слова Прабхупады, давайте заменим в строках 17-20 третье лицо на первое и поместим измененные слова в скобки».
Вновь две ошибки. Прежде всего, то, что Прабхупада говорит о себе в третьем лице — лишь предположение. Во-вторых, помещая слова в скобки, можно заставить Прабхупаду говорить все, что угод¬но, даже философию майявады.
Читаем дальше:
Тамала Кришна:...Чьи они ученики?
Прабхупада: Он — (мой) ученик.
Тамала Кришна: Он — (Ваш) ученик.
Прабхупада: (Я) инициирую. Он — (мой) духовный внук.
А почему не «Он инициирует», «Мой духовный внук»?
Поскольку сторонники инициации через представителя решили заменить «он — духовный внук» на «его духовный внук», они пола¬гают, что перед словами «инициировать» и «духовный внук» должны стоять местоимения одного и того же лица («Я инициирую моего ду¬ховного внука» или «Он инициирует его духовного внука»). Итак, они полагают, что вновь инициированный — это духовный внук то¬го, кто инициирует. А поскольку он не может быть духовным внуком
20

ритвика, он — духовный внук Шрилы Прабхупады, и Прабхупада — его инициирующий гуру.
Но их рассуждения ходят по кругу, поскольку изначально было принято, что слова в скобках — единственно верный вариант прочте-ния абзаца: эти вставки верны, потому что Прабхупада именно это имел в виду, а понять, что он это имел в виду, можно, только благода¬ря вставкам. Это классическая «круговая логика» Сторонники ини¬циации через представителя упоминают о ней в одной из своих ра¬бот; это — их логика.
Итак, они пытаются доказать, что Прабхупада сказал: «Я иниции¬рую своего духовного внука». Таким образом, они признают, что, да¬же в соответствии с их взглядом на вещи, вновь инициированный — это духовный внук Шрилы Прабхупады, а отнюдь не непосредствен¬ный его ученик, получивший посвящение во время его присутствия. Очевидна разница в одно поколение между теми, кто получил иници-ацию до самадхи Прабхупады, и теми, кто получил его позже. Но раз¬ве может быть, что одни являются непосредственными учениками, а другие — духовными внуками, если инициирующий гуру — один и тот же, и нет разницы между периодами до самадхи и после?
Почему речь Прабхупады обязательно должна быть запутанной? Если Прабхупада, говоря об инициирующем гуру, имел в виду себя, почему он сказал «тот, кто дает инициацию» вместо «я»? «Тот, кто...» относится к гуру в целом, а не к определенной личности. Шрила Прабхупада всегда говорил о себе в первом лице. Одкуда вдруг такие перемены в речи, неясность изложения? Не нужно прилагать много усилий или подключать воображение, чтобы понять фразу «Он — ду-ховный внук». Это ясное, логичное высказывание, соответствующее обычной манере речи Прабхупады.
Но как бы мы ни интерпретировали, какие бы вставки ни делали, факт остается фактом: вновь инициированный становится духовным внуком Прабхупады и не может быть духовным братом или сестрой по отношению к ученикам Прабхупады, ставшим ими до самадхи учителя. Как бы мы ни искажали смысл, мы не можем с этим спо¬рить:
Прабхупада: Он — его ученик.
Тамала Кришна: Он — его ученик.
Прабхупада: Того, кто дает инициацию. Он — духовный внук.
Продолжение беседы:
21

Сатсварупа: Да.
Тамала Кришна: Понятно.
Анализ:
Этот абзац не добавляет никакой новой информации.
Продолжение беседы:
Сатсварупа: У нас еще есть вопрос, касаю...
Прабхупада: Когда я даю указание «Стань гуру», он становится настоящим гуру. Вот и все. Он становится учеником моего ученика. Вот так.
Анализ:
Сатсварупа Махарадж готов перейти к другому вопросу, но Праб-хупада продолжает обсуждение данной темы. Хотя сторонники ини-циации через представителя утверждают, что Прабхупада намеревал¬ся закончить обсуждение еще в начале беседы, здесь он сам продол¬жает его.
Итак, Прабхупада говорит:
«Когда я даю указание «Стань гуру», он становится настоя-щим гуру»
Если рассматривать данное предложение вне контекста, может по-казаться, что оно относится к будущему времени. Но в контексте всей беседы это предложение дишь подтверждает приказ, уже данный Прабхупадой. А иначе, почему Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Вот и все»?
Утверждение «Вот и все» показывает, что наставление дано пол-ностью, и добавить уже нечего. Шрила Прабхупада подводит итог своим наставлениям, а не меняет их. Кто-то может возразить, что слово «когда» указывает на будущее время, но оно может стоять в любом времени (точно так же, как и «но»): «Когда я вижу восход солнца, я думаю о Кришне».
Затем Прабхупада говорит: «Он становится учеником моего уче¬ника. Вот так». Это еще одно подтверждение того, что уже было ска¬зано. Последнее предложение ясно, лаконично и не нуждается в разъ-яснениях: «ученик моего ученика».
Давайте еще раз проверим теорию сторонников инициации через
22

представителя, заменив «он» на «я»: Прабхупада:
«Когда я даю указание «Стань гуру», я становлюсь настоя¬щим гуру Вот и все».
Такая замена превращает разговор в бессмыслицу.
Суммируя все вышесказанное, можно утверждать, что Шрила Прабхупада дал конкретные указания относительно инициации по¬сле его самадхи, и он подтвердит это указание, назвав преданных, ко¬торые начнут этот процесс. Эта беседа содержит последний офици¬альный ответ Шрилы Прабхупады на вопрос, как должны даваться инициации после его ухода. Шрила Прабхупада отвечает на него, ис¬пользуя термины «настоящий гуру», «ученик моего ученика» и «ду¬ховный внук».
В этой беседе нет ни одного намека на то, что преданные, полу¬чившие инициацию после ухода Прабхупады, должны считаться чьи¬ми-либо учениками, кроме тех, кто давал им инициацию (неважно, называют их ритвиками или еще как-нибудь). Вновь инициирован¬ные — это духовные внуки Шрилы Прабхупады. Итак, в этой беседе мы находим подтверждение всему тому, что говорил Прабхупада на протяжении двенадцати лет. Все вышесказанное строго соответству¬ет ведической традиции.
23

----------


## Aniruddha das

ГЛАВА 3
Анализ выражения «с этого времени»
Сторонники инициации через представителя основывают свою теорию на выражении «с этого времени», взятом из следующего аб¬заца письма от 9 июля 1977 года:
«Ранее президенты храмов писали Шриле Прабхупаде, реко¬мендуя ему того или иного преданного на инициацию. Но посколь¬ку Шрила Прабхупада назначил своих представителей, с этого времени президенты храмов могут отсылать рекомендации на первую и вторую инициации тому из этих представителей, кто находится ближе всех к их храму».
Стандартные словари определяют английское слово «hencefor¬ward» — «с этого времени» — как «начиная с этого момента». Оно показывает, что процесс должен начаться немедленно, но не дает ни¬какой информации о том, когда этот процесс должен закончиться. Ни один словарь не определяет это слово как «начиная с этого момента и навсегда».
Ниже приведены несколько примеров использования Прабхупа-дой данного выражения, которые показывают, что Прабхупада, гово¬ря так, вовсе не имеет в виду «отныне и вовек»:
«Как я уже говорил вам, 2.500 лет назад или 5.000 лет назад Вьясадева предсказал явление Господа Будды. Но потом должен явиться Калки: через 400.000 лет с этого времени Калки явится на Землю».
Из лекции Прабхупады по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», данной в Лондоне 16 августа 1971 года
«Что касается издания «Бэк ту Годхед» тиражом в 20.000 эк¬земпляров, я попросил 4 центра, а именно Нью-Йорк, Сан-Фран¬циско, Лос-Анджелес и Лондон, ежемесячно жертвовать по 750 долларов. Я уже получил согласие из Лос-Анджелеса, и буду рад, если преданные из Нью-Йорка ответят, смогут ли они высылать 750 долларов ежемесячно. Я не возражаю, если эти деньги будут
24

собраны в качестве оплаты за объявления, помещенные в журна¬ле, но ясно одно — затраты должны возрасти, поскольку с это¬го времени мы собираемся выпускать по 20.000 экземпляров жур¬нала»
Раяраме от 20 февраля 1969 года
«Я снова стал начитывать комментарии на пленку, и скоро ты получишь письменные копии комментариев к четвертой пес¬ни, которые нужно будет отредактировать и подготовить к пе¬чати. Поскорее заканчивайте вторую и третью песни, чтобы приступить к четвертой. С этого времени я буду отсылать те¬бе материалы следующих песен, а ты должен позаботиться обо всем остальном: редакции, верстке, печати»
Письмо Чанданачарье от 23 марта 1971 года
В каждом из этих случаев период, начало которого обозначается выражением «с этого времени», когда-нибудь закончится, хотя Праб-хупада и не отмечает это. Таким образом, «с этого времени» вовсе не значит «отныне и вовек», что подтверждается данными словарей и использованием этого выражения Прабхупадой.
Поэтому нельзя утверждать, что выражение «с этого времени» в письме от 9 июля показывает, что инициации через представителя должны продолжаться и после ухода Прабхупады, в особенности, ес¬ли это письмо рассматривать в связи с беседой 28 мая.
Никто не имеет права изобретать свои определения слов и затем использовать их в качестве доказательства своей версии относитель¬но воли Прабхупады. Само письмо от 9 июля не подтверждает, но и не отрицает возможность того, что ученики Прабхупады станут ини¬циирующими гуру. Если же рассмотреть его в контексте беседы 28 мая, то очевидно, что в этом письме Шрила Прабхупада назначает своих представителей, которые после самадхи Прабхупады начнут процесс инициации, делая это от своего имени.
Прабхупада: Когда я даю указание «Стань гуру», он становится настоящим гуру. Вот и все. Он становится учеником моего ученика. Вот так.
25

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ 1
Беседа от 28 мая 1977 гола
Сатсварупа: Наш следующий вопрос касается проведения ини-циации в будущем, в особенности, когда Вас уже не будет с нами. Мы хотели бы узнать, как нужно будет давать первую и вторую инициа-ции.
Прабхупада: Да. Я рекомендую некоторых из вас. Когда все ре¬шится, я рекомендую некоторых из вас в качестве ачарьев, проводя¬щих этот ритуал.
Тамала Кришна: Это называется ритвик-ачарья?
Прабхупада: Да, ритвик.
Сатсварупа: Тогда каковы будут взаимоотношения между тем, кто дает инициацию, и тем...
Прабхупада: Он — гуру. Он — гуру
Сатсварупа: Но он делает это от Вашего имени.
Прабхупада: Да. Так принято. Пока я присутствую здесь, никто не должен становиться гуру, поэтому от моего имени, по моему при¬казу... Амара агьяя гуру хана. Становись гуру, но по моему указанию.
Сатсварупа: Итак, они могут считаться Вашими учениками.
Прабхупада: Да, они — ученики. Почему считаться? Кто?
Тамала Кришна: Нет, он говорит, что эти ритвик-ачарьи прово¬дят ритуал, дают дикшу. Их... Чьими учениками считаются те, кому они дают дикшу?
Прабхупада: Он — его ученик.
Тамала Кришна: Он — его ученик.
Прабхупада: Того, кот дает инициацию. Он — духовный внук.
Сатсварупа: Да.
Тамала Кришна: Понятно.
Сатсварупа: У нас еще есть вопрос, касаю...
Прабхупада: Когда я даю указание «Стань гуру», он становится настоящим гуру. Вот и все. Он становится учеником моего ученика. Вот так.
26

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ 2
Весела в саду 8 июля 1977 гола
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Шрила Прабхупада, мы получаем много писем от людей, которые хотят получить инициацию. Мы про-сим их подождать, поскольку Вы сейчас больны.
Прабхупада: Старшие санньяси, находящиеся в том месте, могут делать это.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Да, мы так и делали... Я имею в виду, что раньше мы... Местные Джи-би-си, санньяси, начитывали им чет¬ки, преданные отправляли письмо Вашей Божественной Милости, и Вы давали им духовное имя. Итак, нужно ли нам возобновить этот процесс или же мы должны... Ведь говорится, что духовный учитель забирает... То есть он забирает... Он очищает ученика... И мы не хо¬тим, чтобы Вы... Вы очень больны, и поэтому не следует... Поэтому мы просили всех подождать. Я просто хотел узнать, нужно ли возоб¬новить эту практику или еще подождать?
Прабхупада: Нет, старшие санньяси...
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Итак, они должны продолжать...
Прабхупада: Можешь дать мне список санньяси. Я отмечу, кто...
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Хорошо.
Прабхупада: Ты можешь делать это. Киртанананда может. И наш Сатсварупа тоже может. Итак, можно начать с этх трех.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Итак, если кто-либо находится в Аме-рике, он должен просто написать Киртанананде или Сатсварупе?
Прабхупада: Тому, кто ближе. Джаятиртха тоже может давать.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Джаятиртха.
Прабхупада: Бхагаван, э-э... Бхагаван. Он тоже может. Харикеша.
Тамал Кришна Госвами: Харикеша Махарадж.
Прабхупада: И... Пять, шесть человек; нужно выбрать того, кто ближе.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Кто ближе. Итак, преданным не нуж¬но писать Вашей Божественной Милости. Они могут сразу писать этим людям.
Прабхупада: Хм.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: В действительности, они дают иници-
27

ацию от лица Вашей Божественной Милости. Те, кто получает ини-циацию, по-прежнему — Ваши...
Прабхупада: Вторая инициация... Мы подумаем насчет второй инициации.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Это для первой инициации. Хорошо. А что касается второй инициации, то они должны пока...
Прабхупада: Нет, они должны подождать. Вторая инициация должна даваться...
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Нужно... Некоторые преданные пи¬шут Вам, прося о второй инициации, и я прошу их подождать, по¬скольку Вы нездоровы. Итак, я должен продолжать?
Прабхупада: Они могут получить вторую инициацию.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Написав Вам.
Прабхупада: Нет. Эти люди могут дать им.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Эти люди могут также давать вторую инициацию. Итак, преданным не нужно писать Вам, чтобы получить первую или вторую инициации. Они могут написать тому старшему преданному, кто находится ближе всего к ним. Любой, кто дает ини-циацию, делает это от Вашего имени.
Прабхупада: Да.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Вы знаете, я вношу имена всех Ваших учеников в специальную книгу. Должен ли я продолжать?
Прабхупада: Хм.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Итак, если кто-либо, например, Хари-кеша Махарадж, дает инициацию, он должен послать нам имя учени¬ка, и я занесу его в книгу. Хорошо. Вы хотите, чтобы кто-нибудь еще инициировал в Индии?
Прабхупада: Я сам сейчас в Индии. Посмотрим. В Индии — Джа-япатака.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Джаяпатака Махарадж.
Прабхупада: Ты тоже в Индии.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Да.
Прабхупада: Можешь записать эти имена.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Да, я уже записал.
Прабхупада: Прочитай.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Киртанананда Махарадж, Сатсварупа Махарадж, Джаятиртха Прабху, Бхагаван Прабху, Харикеша Маха¬радж, Джаяпатака Махарадж и Тамала Кришна Махарадж.
Прабхупада: Замечательно. Можешь обьявить об этом.
28

Тамала Кришна Госвами: Семь. Здесь семь имен.
Прабхупада: Пока что семерых достаточно. Можешь еще запи¬сать Рамешвару.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Рамешвара Махарадж.
Прабхупада: И Хридаянанду.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Ах, да. Южная Америка.
Прабхупада: Итак, не дожидаясь меня, делайте, как сочтете нуж-ным. Все будет зависеть от вашей осмотрительности.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: От осмотрительности.
Прабхупада: Да.
Тамала Кришна Госвами: Все это касается первой и второй ини-циации.
Прабхупада: Хм.

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ 3
Письмо от 9 июля 1977 года
Вриндаван
9 июля 1977 г.
Всем членам Джи-би-си
и президентам храмов
Дорогие Махараджи и Прабху!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны у ваших стоп. Не-давно, когда все члены Джи-би-си находились у стоп Его Божествен¬ной Милости во Вриндаване, Шрила Прабхупада дал понять, что вскоре назначит некоторых старших учеников ритвиками — предста¬вителями ачарьи, которые будут проводить инициации, как первые, так и вторые. Его Божественная Милость представил список из один¬надцати учеников, которые будут действовать в этом качестве:
Его Святейшество Киртанананда Свами Его Святейшество Сатсварупа дас Госвами Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами Его Святейшество Тамала Кришна Госвами Его Святейшество Хридаянанда Госвами Его Святейшество Бхавананда Госвами Его Святейшество Хамсадута Свами Его Святейшество Рамешвара Свами Его Святейшество Харикеша Свами Его Милость Бхагаван дас адхикари Его Милость Джаятиртха дас адхикари
Ранее президенты храмов писали Шриле Прабхупаде, рекомендуя ему того или иного преданного на инициацию. Но поскольку Шрила Прабхупада назначил своих представителей, с этого времени прези¬денты храмов могут отсылать рекомендации на первую и вторую инициации тому из этих одиннадцати представителей, кто находится ближе всех к их храму. Изучив рекомендацию, эти представители мо¬гут принять преданного в качестве инициированного ученика Шрилы
30

Прабхупады, дав ему духовное имя, а в случае второй инициации — прочитав на шнуре гаятри, точно так же, как это делал Шрила Праб-хупада. Вновь инициированные являются учениками Его Божествен-ной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, а вышеупомя¬нутые старшие ученики действуют в качестве его представителей. После того, как президент храма получит письмо от представителя, подтверждающее получение духовного имени или шнура, он может совершить в храме ягью, как это делалось ранее. Имя нового учени¬ка должно выслаться представителем Шриле Прабхупаде с тем, что¬бы быть включенным в «Книгу инициированных учеников» Его Бо-жественной Милости.
Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии,
Тамала Кришна Госвами, секретарь Шрилы Прабхупады
Одобрено: А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ 4
Определение слова «ритвик»
(Этот анализ был предоставлен Хридаянандой дасом Госвами).
Слово ритвик представляет из себя комбинацию двух элементов:
1)	риту обозначает (согласно словарю Моньер-Вильямс, в даль¬нейшем — «MB») «установленный промежуток времени, назначен¬ный срок, время, специально отведенное для какого-либо действия, особенно для жертвоприношений и других ритуалов». В «Бхагава-там» и «Махабхарате» это слово обычно означает «время года». К примеру, период, когда женщина способна зачать ребенка, называет¬ся риту-кала. Когда мы читаем о том, что в Кали-югу времена года смешиваются или меняются местами, мы также встречаем слово риту.
2)	идж происходит от корня йадж — «жертвовать, проводить жертвоприношение». В слове ритвик согласный «в» происходит от гласного «у» словариту9 а «к» — от согласного «дж». Я избавлю вас от подробных объяснений фонетических законов, приведших к это¬му.
Итак, согласно MB, слово ритвик означает:
1)	жертвовать в установленное время, жертвовать регулярно;
2)	священник (обычно перечисляются четыре вида таковых: Хотри, Адхварью, Брахман и Удгатри. Это священники, которые со¬вершают ведические ритуальные жертвоприношения).
Очень важно отметить, что такие термины, как ритвик-гуру или ритвик-ачарья, попросту не существуют. Таких терминов нет ни в одном санскритском словаре и, насколько мне известно, ни в одном авторитетном ведическом писании. Такого термина нет, потому что нет такого понятия. Другими словами, наши друзья предлагают не¬что, не существующее в ведической культуре. В этом — главная про¬блема.
(Следующее определение было предоставлено Сухотрой Свами). Я нашел это определение на странице 654 «Энциклопедии Пуран» Веттама Мана, выпущенной издательством «Мотилал Банарсидасс»
32

(Дели-Патна-Варанаси, 1979, второе издание).
РИТВИК: Священник, проводящий ягью. Те, кто проводят ягьи типа Агнисадханы, Агништомы, Пакаяны, называются Ритвиками. (см. Манусмрити, глава 2, текст 143)
Ссылка на «Ману-самхиту» — это всего лишь один пример мно¬гочисленного употребления этого слова в шастрах. Хотя нужно при¬вести аргументы, чтобы связать это значение со значением, обсужда¬ющемся в нашей работе, это совсем несложно. Связь очевидна: ритвик — это священник, проводящий церемонию жертвоприноше¬ния, в нашем случае — церемонию инициации.

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ 5
Ответ Балринараяна ласа
на комментарии Кришна Канта Прабху
Дорогой Кришна Кант Прабху, пожалуйста, примите мои смирен-ные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Я прочитал ваш критический отзыв на нашу работу «Ученик мое-го ученика» (таково правильное название для ссылок в будущем) и ценю ваш скорый ответ. Поскольку Вы выражались довольно прямо, я надеюсь, Вы не будете возражать, если я отвечу тем же. Честно го¬воря, после прочтения Вашей работы у меня создалось впечатление, что Вы пытаетесь отвергнуть все, что мы написали, не приводя ника¬ких встречных аргументов.
Вы отметили, что на протяжении долгого времени разные члены Джи-би-си и другие старшие преданные высказывали различные точ-ки зрения на эту проблему и давали ей различные комментарии.
Меня ничуть не удивляет, что некоторые взгляды кажутся Вам противоречивыми. Это никого не должно удивлять, поскольку дан-ный вопрос обсуждается уже на протяжении двадцати лет. Общее по-нимание положения гуру изменилось со времен «автоматических ут-тама-адхикари» и «зональных ачарьев», перейдя на следующую сту-пень: духовные учителя — это мадхьяма-адхикари (для тех. кто спо¬собен видеть эти вещи), которые со всем смирением и искренностью служат Шриле Прабхупаде, пытаясь выполнять его наставления. Итак, заголовок нашей статьи — «Ученик моего ученика».
Вы можете в ответ сказать, что сейчас пришло время завершить «эволюционный процесс», приняв систему представителей, или рит-виков. Я могу возразить, что, хотя уже в течение двадцати лет идет обсуждение того, как правильно выполнить волю Шрилы Прабхупа-ды, ни у кого их тех, кто, по Вашему мнению, выдвигает противоре¬чивые взгляды, не возникает сомнений относительно основного принципа «настоящих гуру», «духовных внуков» и «учеников моих учеников».
Указания Шрилы Прабхупады по данному вопросу — это непре-рывная цепь, состоящая из трех звеньев: беседы 28 мая, беседы 8 ию¬ля и письма от 9 июля. Шрила Прабхупада дает целую серию настав-
34

лений (как мы отмечали в своей работе, понимание «Бхагавад-гиты» приходит после изучения всех восемнадцати глав).
Этот же принцип должен применяться при попытке понять смысл используемого Прабхупадой слова «ритвик»: его нужно понимать в связи со всем, сказанным Прабхупадой ранее.
Вы мыслите по-другому, концентрируя свое внимание только на письме от 9 июля и собственной интерпретации выражения «с этого времени». Поэтому можно заранее сказать, что Ваш вывод будет в корне отличаться от сделанного нами. Нам остается только со¬глашаться или не соглашаться.
Что касается Вашей просьбы внимательно изучить Вашу работу и ответить по всем ее пунктам, мы делаем все возможное, одновремен¬но пытаясь удовлетворить еще одну Вашу просьбу — ответить как можно быстрее. Мы решили, что лучшим способом выполнить обе просьбы будет поэтапное исследование. Предмет обсуждения очень глубок и имеет множество аспектов. Чтобы раскрыть его в полной мере, нам потребуется написать несколько работ.
Ниже мы приводим историю создания статьи «Ученик моего уче-ника» и план работы Джи-би-си по исследованию разных сторон об¬суждаемого вопроса. Как Вы знаете, мы встречались с некоторыми сторонниками системы представителей в Нью-Двараке. После этой встречи мы пришли к заключению, что обмен мнениями был бы бо¬лее плодотворен, если бы совершался на бумаге. Между теми из нас, кто заинтересовался проблемой, завязалось обсуждение, в результате которого Умапати Махарадж, Гиридхари Махарадж и Ваш покорный слуга обратились к Джи-би-си с планом исследования данного вопро-са и последующего написания работы, основанной на этом исследо¬вании.
В этом году в Маяпуре мы представили данную работу философ¬скому комитету Джи-би-си. Они приняли решение о том, что эта ра¬бота должна быть обнародована в качестве официальной позиции ИСККОН по данному вопросу.
«Ученик моего ученика» — это лишь первый шаг в нашем иссле-довании. Как уже упоминалось ранее, мы собираемся серьезно по¬дойти к исследованию всех моментов, которых Вы коснулись в своей работе «Последнее наставление». Через один-два месяца выйдет еще одна работа, посвященная этой теме. Создан исследовательский ко¬митет, который займется изучением подлинности записи беседы от 28 мая и утверждений о существовании утерянных записей. Члены
35

этого комитета также опросят всех, присутствовавших в тот день во Вриндаване и принявших участие в беседе. Комитет только начинает свою работу. В его состав включены Калакантха Прабху и д-р Берк Рошфор, чтобы обеспечить беспристрастность проводимых исследо¬ваний. И, в заключение, Джи-би-си назначил авторов, которые долж¬ны изучить нижеперечисленные вопросы и представить Джи-би-си работы, раскрывающие их: ошибки, совершенные во время сущест¬вования системы зональных ачарьев; взаимоотношения в системе шикши; положение гуру: мадхьяма-адхикари или только уттама-ад-хикари; стандарты, отвечая которым преданный может стать гуру и т.д. Эти работы составят отдельную книгу, которая выйдет к Гаура Пурниме 1998 года.
Но, как мы неоднократно упоминали, начинать надо с начала. Прежде всего, необходимо выяснить ответ Прабхупады на ясный и конкретный вопрос: «Как нужно будет давать инициации, когда Вас уже не будет с нами?»
Наша работа «Ученик моего ученика» посвящена именно этому основополагающему вопросу. Я хочу попросить Вас еще раз прочи¬тать ее, помня об этом и учитывая все комментарии, данные мной. После этого дайте мне знать, что Вы думаете по этому поводу.
Спасибо за Ваш ответ, Ваш слуга Бадринараян дас
36

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его ученики становились гуру. Есть множество его высказываний на этот счет. 

Представления, что только Шрила Прабхупада остается единственным дикша-гуру навеки для ИСККОН, которых придерживаются так называемые "ритвики", в действительности очень оскорбительны по отношению к Шриле Прабхупады. Удивительно, что они сами не понимают, что совершают оскорбление Шрилы Прабхупады, заявляя, что ни один из его учеников не может быть дикша-гуру. То есть они хотят сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада не смог воспитать ни одного достойного ученика, который сам в свою очередь мог бы стать дикша-гуру?  Это откровенное принижение Шрилы Прабхупады.  Шрила Прабхупада воспитал многих достойных учеников, и в том числе и тех, кто принял служение дикша-гуру, чтобы продолжить парампару Шрилы Прабхупады. При этом, конечно, Шрила Прабхупада навеки останется главным шикша-гуру для всех преданных ИСККОН, как Основатель -Ачарья ИСККОН, и таким образом все дикша-гуру в ИСККОН являются представителями и слугами Шрилы Прабхупады. Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады являются основой ИСККОН и основой всех наставлений, которые передаются в ИСККОН.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ссылка на книгу "Ученик моего ученика", цитаты из которой приводились выше: http://nama-hatta.narod.ru/discussion/disciple1.html

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Я хотел бы уточнить несколько вопросов о Дикша-Гуру, потому что я от разных людей слышал разные мнения.Во-первых, я хотел бы узнать когда человек становится Дикша-Гуру.


 Вы подняли самую серьезную наверное тему. И важную с той точки зрения, что "стандартное понимание" этого момента .. очень сомнительно.
 Дикша-гуру становятся в тот момент, когда появился ученик. Даже кратковременно. И нет никаких других серьезных пониманий этого вопроса. Уровень "наличия прав",- это уровень "бумаг", ничего общего с реальным духовным миром не имеющий.
 Поясню. У когото могут наличествовать качества "учителя всего мира". И причина и статус - вне формальностей впринципе. Никакое наличие бумаг, или наличие чьихто обратных мнений, или то, что другие не заметили эти качества .. ничего общего с Реальностью не имеют.
 Оно есть, и есть обычно - от рождения, ибо процесс реального Одухотворения и закрепления на освобожденном уровне - не такой быстрый, как считается.
 Дальше есть некоторые хитрости.
 Например, что есть Дикша-гуру по-ведам? Это тот, кто помог самоосознаться, достичь духовного уровня. Или же это же можно дальше представить на уровне того, кто посвятил когото в трансцендентную философию (Бхагавата, в данном случае). Это как первый учитель в определенной школе. 
 То есть если кто-то благодаря Вам заинтересуется Бхагаватой, и Вы проясните главные тонкости начальные, поможете на первом этапе - Вы и есть Дикша-гуру.
 Да, так все просто изначально, ххотя есть тут разные тонкости, рассматриваемые отдельно.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> ссылка на книгу "Ученик моего ученика", цитаты из которой приводились выше: http://nama-hatta.narod.ru/discussion/disciple1.html


Я изучил Ваши цитаты.Главный аргумент там - это беседа 28 мая 1977-го года.Вот Вам другая цитата по поводу этой записи: "К настоящему моменту члены GBC опубликовали четыре различные стенограммы этого короткого разговора, а нанятый ими эксперт-криминалист с мировым именем заявил, что магнитофонная запись содержит "явные признаки, указывающие на фальсификацию" (Норман И. Перле, Американский совет записанных свидетельств, 22 сентября 1997 г.)"

Есть ли какие-нибудь ещё записи, кроме тех, которые признаны фальсификацией?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> То есть если кто-то благодаря Вам заинтересуется Бхагаватой, и Вы проясните главные тонкости начальные, поможете на первом этапе - Вы и есть Дикша-гуру.


Нет, это функция вартма-прадаршака-гуру - тот, кто указал путь, познакомил. Это минимальная квалификация и минимальная ответственность. Любой уличный санкиртанщик является вартма-прадаршака-гуру. Тот, кто дает наставления, разъясняет детали - это шикша-гуру. Его квалификация и ответственность выше. Дикша-гуру дает связь с парампарой, посвящение в мантру. Его ответственность максиальна, т.к. он официально берет на себя обязанность привести эту душу к Кришне. Иногда эти функции сочетаются в одном лице, но чаще - это разные личности.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я изучил Ваши цитаты.Главный аргумент там - это беседа 28 мая 1977-го года.Вот Вам другая цитата по поводу этой записи: "К настоящему моменту члены GBC опубликовали четыре различные стенограммы этого короткого разговора, а нанятый ими эксперт-криминалист с мировым именем заявил, что магнитофонная запись содержит "явные признаки, указывающие на фальсификацию" (Норман И. Перле, Американский совет записанных свидетельств, 22 сентября 1997 г.)"
> 
> Есть ли какие-нибудь ещё записи, кроме тех, которые признаны фальсификацией?


Кто же это признал это фальсификацией? Все эти теории заговоров - полная глупость. В любом случае, все эти домыслы не меняют реальной ситуации. Есть конечно любители копаться в прошлом, с целью выискать заговоры и т.д. и т.п. А есть те, кто принимают прибежище у учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, получают у них посвящение и успешно духовно развиваются. 

Очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его ученики продолжили парампару, что они с успехом и делают. Практика критерий истины. После ухода Шрилы Прабхупады, его движение не исчезло, а наоборот продолжает развиваться, и все новые и новые души принимают сознание Кришны, теперь уже от учеников Шрилы Прабхупады и от учеников его учеников. Выбор за вами: или вечно сомневаться или начать следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и принять посвящение у одного из нынешних дикша-гуру в парампаре Шрилы Прабхупады и успешно возрождать сознание Кришны.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Кто же это признал это фальсификацией?


Криминалист всемирно известный, которого наняли именно GBC.




> А есть те, кто принимают прибежище у учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, получают у них посвящение и успешно духовно развиваются.


Я создал эту тему, потому что у меня есть сомнения, я не могу принять прибежище учеников Шрилы Прабхупады не избавившись от сомнений.Я искренне изучаю разные доводы GBC, чтобы они меня убедили, но они почему-то очень слабы(с моей точки зрения) и ничего абсолютно не доказывают.




> Очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его ученики продолжили парампару, что они с успехом и делают.


Я думаю Шрила Прабхупада очень многого хотел, он может быть хотел бы, чтобы все его ученики стали чистыми преданными, но это не означает что они должны были стать чистыми преданными.




> Выбор за вами: или вечно сомневаться или начать следовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и принять посвящение у одного из нынешних дикша-гуру в парампаре Шрилы Прабхупады и успешно возрождать сознание Кришны.


Может быть Вы способны в секунду развеять сами все свои сомнения, но я не способен.Я всегда считал что истинное движение способно любые твои сомнения развеять.Я лучше пока буду дальше изучать все за и против, чем приму кого-то своим Дикша-Гуру с кучей сомнений внутри, что приведёт в итоге не понятно к чему.

Вообще я склоняюсь к тому, что саньяси после смерти духовного учителя может принимать своих учеников, но меня смущают разные цитаты и люди, которые говорят что Дикша-Гуру становятся тогда, когда учитель дал такое указание.И я даже не знаю решится ли этот вопрос, ведь Шрила Прабхупада и его духовные братья не получали от их учителя такого разрешения(хотя может быть он являлся кому-то и разрешал).А если имеет право без разрешения своего Дикша-Гуру после его смерти, то тогда многие авторитетные люди и цитаты не правы.




> .
> В ИСККОН человек становится дикша-гуру по приказу свыше, от своего Гуру и с одобрения Джи-Би-Си. Сам человек себя не может провозгласить дикша-гуру, если он не имеет на это позволения свыше.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Вообще я склоняюсь к тому, что саньяси после смерти духовного учителя может принимать своих учеников,


Александр, почему именно санньяси?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Александр, почему именно санньяси?


Потому что я где-то читал это, может даже это была цитата Шрилы Прабхупады, да и это очень логично, нельзя же, чтобы все десятки тысяч учеников начали своих принимать.Но и тут проблемка, потому что из 11-ти назначенных людей не пали только 4 человека, а остальные может просто об этом не сказали, кто же знает.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Нельзя. Даже не все санньяси могут. Санньяси - это социальный статус. Вряд ли социальный статус может квалифицировать.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Нельзя. Даже не все санньяси могут. Санньяси - это социальный статус. Вряд ли социальный статус может квалифицировать.


Если бы я был в этом уверен, то я бы не задавал здесь вопрос.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

В Шри Шикшамрите о санньяси не сказано. В Хари-бхакти-виласе не сказано. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас грихастха.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас грихастха.


И что это меняет?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Ничего. Просто говорит за то, что санньяси - не требование к гуру. Вряд ли ИСККОН в данной практике расходится с шастрами.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Ничего. Просто говорит за то, что санньяси - не требование к гуру. Вряд ли ИСККОН в данной практике расходится с шастрами.


Интересно, я где-то писал что только санньяси имеет право быть Дикша-Гуру?Все почему-то мне пытаются доказывать вещи, против которых я никогда не выступал и которые поддерживаю.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Нет, это функция вартма-прадаршака-гуру - тот, кто указал путь, познакомил.
>  Дикша-гуру дает связь с парампарой, посвящение в мантру. Его ответственность максиальна, т.к. он официально берет на себя обязанность привести эту душу к Кришне. Иногда эти функции сочетаются в одном лице, но чаще - это разные личности.


 И всеже мы остались на своих позициях.
 Когда каништха знакомит - другой вопрос впринципе. Но и то - вполне под Дикша подходит, как я это простое определение ведическое понял.
 То есть если нет других, кто мог быть доступен.. или даже вообще: самого факта того, что именно он добавил преданного в свою Бхаву..
 И вопросы "прав" - вообще смешны. Я понимаю, что это стандарт: типа есть документы у когото.. Однако есть мнение, что документы - только в сердце у преданного, и больше нигде. И ведь именно Господь дает все права, именно по Его мнению все меряется.. а не по тому, как Церковь решает.
* В любом случае, если преданный - освобожденный уже фактически, и если именно он познакомил кого-то с СК, пояснил тонкости - именно он и есть Дикша-гуру.*

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> И всеже мы остались на своих позициях.
>  Когда каништха знакомит - другой вопрос впринципе. Но и то - вполне под Дикша подходит, как я это простое определение ведическое понял.
>  То есть если нет других, кто мог быть доступен.. или даже вообще: самого факта того, что именно он добавил преданного в свою Бхаву..
>  И вопросы "прав" - вообще смешны. Я понимаю, что это стандарт: типа есть документы у когото.. Однако есть мнение, что документы - только в сердце у преданного, и больше нигде. И ведь именно Господь дает все права, именно по Его мнению все меряется.. а не по тому, как Церковь решает.
>  В любом случае, если преданный - освобожденный уже фактически, и если именно он познакомил кого-то с СК, пояснил тонкости - именно он и есть Дикша-гуру.


Если он Дикша-Гуру, то тот получается инициированный ученик и ему должен проводить раз в год вьяса-пуджу.Т.е. его только познакомили и он уже часть парампары.Это же смешно, неужели Вы не понимаете?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Александр, Вы просто объясните Алексею еще разок, что такое дикша.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Александр, Вы просто объясните Алексею еще разок, что такое дикша.


Мною уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху уже объяснил.Не думаю что у меня получится лучше.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Если он Дикша-Гуру, то тот получается инициированный ученик и ему должен проводить раз в год вьяса-пуджу.Т.е. его только познакомили и он уже часть парампары.Это же смешно, неужели Вы не понимаете?


Вот именно, в этом и суть изначально.
Если же Вы не будете так благодарить того, кто непосредственно вытащил Вас из самсары .. Тем более, если это - смешно.
И именно часть парампары, так оно всегда было и будет. Такая у него и будет парампара: непосредственный дикша -дикша его дикши .. Прабхупада ..
Что тут смешного - хоть убейте не пойму.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вот именно, в этом и суть изначально.
> Если же Вы не будете так благодарить того, кто непосредственно вытащил Вас из самсары .. Тем более, если это - смешно.
> И именно часть парампары, так оно всегда было и будет. Такая у него и будет парампара: непосредственный дикша -дикша его дикши .. Прабхупада ..
> Что тут смешного - хоть убейте не пойму.


Знаете что, я Вам только посоветовать могу читать труды Ачарьев.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все почему-то мне пытаются доказывать вещи, против которых я никогда не выступал и которые поддерживаю.


если со всеми вокруг проблемы - возможно это повод разобраться, что не так лично со мной? может не мир кривой, а моё зеркальце (эго) его искажает слишком сильно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И всеже мы остались на своих позициях.
>  Когда каништха знакомит - другой вопрос впринципе. Но и то - вполне под Дикша подходит, как я это простое определение ведическое понял.
>  То есть если нет других, кто мог быть доступен.. или даже вообще: самого факта того, что именно он добавил преданного в свою Бхаву..
>  И вопросы "прав" - вообще смешны. Я понимаю, что это стандарт: типа есть документы у когото.. Однако есть мнение, что документы - только в сердце у преданного, и больше нигде. И ведь именно Господь дает все права, именно по Его мнению все меряется.. а не по тому, как Церковь решает.
> * В любом случае, если преданный - освобожденный уже фактически, и если именно он познакомил кого-то с СК, пояснил тонкости - именно он и есть Дикша-гуру.*


Дикша происходит не просто при передаче знания от старшего к младшему. Это называется шикша. Дикша - это ритуал, в процессе которого учитель и ученик берут на себя ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЕ обязательства вести и следовать (4х16). Если этого не присходит, значит дикши в строгом смысле не было. Дикша включает пять компонентов: смена имени, получение мантры, тилака, приняте обетов (тапа), получение кантхималы.

----------


## Александр Данилов

> Дикша-гуру дает связь с парампарой, посвящение в мантру.


Речь идет о гаятри мантре? Насколько я понимаю "маха-мантра" (это не мантра ведическая), это святые имена Бога, и посвящать в них не надо... этот момент если кто сможет растолкуйте, пожалуйста.




> Его ответственность максиальна, т.к. он официально берет на себя обязанность привести эту душу к Кришне.


И насколько я слышал, гуру-ИСККОН обещают привести к стопам Шрилы прабхупады, а не к Кришне. Как это с шастрами уживается?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Речь идет о гаятри мантре? Насколько я понимаю "маха-мантра" (это не мантра ведическая), это святые имена Бога, и посвящать в них не надо... этот момент если кто сможет растолкуйте, пожалуйста.


Дикша-гуру даются две инициации - гаятри - во время второй инициации - с целью поклонения Божествам. Маха-мантра - ведическая мантра, она приводится в Упанишадах...





> И насколько я слышал, гуру-ИСККОН обещают привести к стопам Шрилы прабхупады, а не к Кришне. Как это с шастрами уживается?


Квалификация гуру состоит в том чтобы во всём следовать своему гуру - так действует система парампары, о которой Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите (эвам парампара праптам...) - статус Прабхупады как чистого преданного не подлежит сомнению - в этом смысле исполнение гуру ИСККОН привести своих последователей к Прабхупаде и логично, и достаточно...

----------


## Александр Данилов

В Упанишадах Маха-мантра начинается с "Харе Рама..." как я слышал Господь Чайтанья намеренно изменил порядок, чтоб НЕ была она ведической, чтоб была доступна всем, не только брахманам...

 я так понимаю и сам процес передачи, посвящения в мантру тоже кали-южный? 
Вроде гуру должен посадить"семя", нашептать мантру на ухо правое,и это "семя" потом прорастет, если почву "удобрять" и "поливать" ?  Без этого "семени" хоть заудобряйся и заполивайся.. прорастать нечему.  "Семя" мантры должно быть посажено сердце. У нас видимо как то по другому весь процесс выглядит?

И все таки  Враджендра Кумар пишет:  
 "Его ответственность максиальна, т.к. он официально берет на себя обязанность привести эту душу к КРИШНЕ."

 Но сами гуру ИСККОН берут обязательства привести к Шриле Прабхупаде, так как не имеют контакта на "Ты" с Кришной. Тобишь сами не были в конце пути, сами в слепую бредут по инструкции оставленой Прабхупадой.  И если учесть, что ученик должен относиться к гуру как к Богу...  

Ну не вижу я пока соответствия процесса традиционного и современности по этим двум пунктам: Посвящение в мантру; и гуру ведущий к Прабхупаде, а не к Кришне.

Прошу помочь разобраться как это было раньше, как это сейчас происходит, и почему так как происходит сейчас это авторитетно?

----------

